# Interesting (or not) items on EBay



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Firstly, none of the links I post here are mine or in anyway endorsed by me.

However I do spend a while browsing on EBAY and occasionally see an item that, whilst not for me, I think might be interesting.

Since being on here, I also keep seeing watches and thinking, "Xxxxxx on the forum might like that".

So, after checking it is OK to do so, I'm posting some links here of the oddities that I find, others are welcome to throw in things they see listed, either as curiosities or because they might be of interest to others.

I'll start with the rather strange GMT from Breil

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Breil-Mens-Vintage-Duel-Time-Watch-Both-Times-Working-/324576853606?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A strange, but intriguing Certina

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Certina-DS-N1-Q-Turtle-Sapphire-Crystal-/303965572053?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A simple but smart vintage Seiko Quartz

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUPERB-VINTAGE-SEIKO-CHRONOS-QUARTZ-WATCH-1970s-80s-5H23-7020-JDM-KANJI-ENGLISH-/294111812217?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very red (if misspelt) Favre Leuba

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fabre-Leuba-Geneve-SeaKing-original-Vintage-mens-winding-watch-/393249903003?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

One for @Davey P? the TWS in blue

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tw-steel-watch-sapphire-tw1302-in-new-condition-date-original-leather-strap-/324576841815?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

An old auto with an interesting dial, I have toyed with making a bid for, but am not quite there with

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jaquet-Cobur-vintage-Swiss-17-Jewels-manual-winding-watch-in-great-condition-/284263926336?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A hand winding skin diver that again caught my attention, but I've decided against (I think) bidding on

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1974-Caravelle-by-Bulova-Divers-Watch-666ft-Devil-Diver-Cal-11DP-Super-Condition-/174735667535?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another strange GMT that I thought interesting

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-s-SORNA-Automatic-Worldtimer-watch-1970-s-GMT-T21707-64-Good-Condition-/265127186634?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A breil for those that like a very busy dial

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Breii-Milano-Watch-/254945391632?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Thats my starter for 10, interested to see what might have caught the collective eye of others on the forum.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Not for me, I'm afraid, any of it. That may be the first Certina I've seen that I really don't like.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I see a lot of "vintage" Favre Leuba watches on eBay and Etsy that are just frankenstein watches. I'm not knowledgeable enough to say that's one, but the safe bet would be that it is.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A few more this evening

Panda dial ocean diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEAR-MINT-MENS-QUARTZ-OCEANX-SPEED-RACER-II-CHRONOGRAPH-MENS-WATCH-/174744521870?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Black and gold Tuna

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEAR-MINT-MENS-QUARTZ-OCEANX-SPEED-RACER-II-CHRONOGRAPH-MENS-WATCH-/174744521870?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Everybody's current favourite green Bulova diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bulova-oceanographer-snorkel-divers-watch-666ft-green-mint-/174737139528?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Venture Mori v2 with a lovely looking dial

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ventus-Mori-V2-Brass-300m-Divers-Watch-/373551611646?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I've no idea what the F is going on with this Pulsar strap :laughing2dw:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-pulsar-chronograph-watch-/154419487877?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart looking Vostok with angles on the case

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-watches-/393251066639?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

TW Steel chronograph (a bit Daytona about it)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TW-Steel-Mens-Chronograph-Watch-/174737259796?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Monday evening Railway watch on a bracelet

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Mondaine-Swiss-Railway-Watch-Quartz-Day-Date-discontinued-40mm-/174737279395?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Very odd looking Delat watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Deltat-NBS-watch-37-300-/274764387468?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice Lorier diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lorier-Neptune-V3-Automatic-Totally-Mint-Desirable-2020-Blue-Gilt-Model-/124686916913?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bronze Ventus pilot

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ventus-Caspian-Brass-Pilot-Watch-/224430349335?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Newmark chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Newmark-6bb-Watch-/254947055297?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Panda Seagull

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sugess-Seagull-ST1901-Chronograph-Sapphire-swan-neck-Display-Back-38mm-/384103139234?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

48mm Glycine Sub

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glycine-Combat-Sub-48mm-Watch-Extra-Black-Rubber-Strap-/194047527415?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart Hamilton auto

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamilton-h395150-automatic-wristwatch-/224429902470?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Makarios (no I've not heard of them either) diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Makara-Sea-Serpent-Automatic-150m-/154418697824?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart Pressage (good price?)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Presage-SRPB43J1-Wrist-Watch-for-Men-/303965726887?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Tidy looking Certina chronograph

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Certina-DS-Podium-Model-536-7029-42-69-Black-Gents-Swiss-Quartz-Watch-/303965791955?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice blue-black Seiko diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Ceramic-Blue-Wave-Vampire-Fangs-Automatic-Divers-Date-Watch-Custom-7002-/402796418875?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Shiny Sekford (looks like a Max bill)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sekford-Type-1A-Watch-Swiss-Made-Excellent-Condition-With-Box-Papers-/224430518242?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Victorinox chrono diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REDUCED-Victorinox-Swiss-Army-Chrono-Classic-Watch-Ref-241657-Black-Strap-used-/265128987395?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Rugged Doxa diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Doxa-Watch-/324583027972?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And a more traditional Doxa diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Duxot-Princepio-DX-2011-33-200m-Diver-Watch-/224436103536?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Seiko SARB065

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SARB065-box-and-papers-Japanese-Domestic-Market-very-rare-/393252101958?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Dan Henry Panda

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dan-Henry-1962-Panda-Limited-Edition-Mecha-Quartz-Racing-Chronograph-Watch-/313499106666?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Vulcan Cricket

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vulcain-cricket-watch-/254948148632?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Seiko the great blue

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-watch-Rare-The-Great-Blue-Kinetic-with-Auto-Relay-/114773076872?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Frederique Constant square moonphase chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Frederique-Constant-Persuasion-Sapphire-Crystal-Mens-Watch-/164825702639?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice Steinhart Ocean 1 red

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steinhart-ocean-1-Vintage-Red-/114773152005?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Black and Orange Tissot Diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tissot-1853-mens-watch-Full-set-Condition-A-/254948445453?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Tempore Lux Black diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tempore-Lux-Vintage-One-Diver-Microbrand-Automatic-Divers-Watch-/233974753220?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy or ignore :thumbs_up:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

I've happened upon a few Japanese based sellers today that I found interesting because of the choice in smaller case sizes such as a 40mm Panerai which I never knew existed.

Are there any special precautions to consider when buying from Japan? Is it hotbed of fakes for example?

No rush for replies, I really can't buy anything for a while!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

There's more of interest to me in the second list, in a window shopping kind of way. The Sekford, for example, does have a Max Bill look, which I like, and it turns out to be an interesting brand, gets a good review here. I wonder if the seller will get any bids at that starting price, though. Watching. :watch:

Duxot ( not Doxa, though they do get confused) seems to be one of those brands that disappears and reappears mysteriously. There are several threads on WUS and here about watches from the 60s-70s, but not much information and nothing on Mikrolisk. However, I found a registration in 1965 by Joseph Ghelber, Dizengoff Strasse 247, Tel-Aviv with a footnote that translates 'According to the depositor, the Hebrew script means: "DUXOT"'. Then in 2005 a company in Vienna started a registration that was abandoned, and now it's registered to Solar Time Ltd of Hong Kong. It also appears on the website of Dartmouth Brands, who also market AVI-8.

Here's a "Duxot of Switzerland" watch on Chrono24. https://www.chrono24.com/all/duxot-a-vintage-very-nice-swiss-watch-from-the-1960s--id12964310.htm

You're right, the Pulsar bracelet is just plain weird. And I like the case on that Mondaine more than the usual railway station souvenir models  , but I still wouldn't buy it.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Bricey is right.

There's a lot of interesting and strange watches on ebay.

I got this..










Its a Camy Starjet ..

Yeah I know. Its just a Camy..

But its a "black" Camy starjet.. I've only ever seen 3 of them for sale.. ever. I have not got a clue how rare it is TBH and I don't really care.

But I would never have got it if it wasn't for searching on the bay.

Perhaps someone in here should start up a forum section of "wierd or rare things that I don't want but I have seen that other members might want"

Emm.. whoever starts that just might want to give it a better title :tongue:

It might become a place where our collective knowledge might help people direct their "smaller" savings into finding peices of better interest or guidance.

It could be put it into a "members only" section to help build the community. A sort of "Horological guidance and help" to find those little gems for new collectors.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bow said:


> I've happened upon a few Japanese based sellers today that I found interesting because of the choice in smaller case sizes such as a 40mm Panerai which I never knew existed.
> 
> Are there any special precautions to consider when buying from Japan? Is it hotbed of fakes for example?
> 
> No rush for replies, I really can't buy anything for a while!


 I don't know is the truth, but Panerai is such a strange one, because I genuinely could not set apart the adverts for a Panerai and a "homage" (Marine Militaire) other than by the price in an add.

I understand the basic difference between homage and replica/fake when it comes to, for example Rotary making a watch that looks like a Rolex Day Date that has their Rotary logo compared to someone selling something cheap and shiny covered in Rolex logo's out of the back of a van or Del Boy's syit case, but the Panerai 'homage watches that you see are so vaguely branded that they really seem to veer into "copy to confuse" rather than "imitation as flattery".



spinynorman said:


> There's more of interest to me in the second list, in a window shopping kind of way. The Sekford, for example, does have a Max Bill look, which I like, and it turns out to be an interesting brand, gets a good review here. I wonder if the seller will get any bids at that starting price, though. Watching. :watch:
> 
> Duxot ( not Doxa, though they do get confused) seems to be one of those brands that disappears and reappears mysteriously. There are several threads on WUS and here about watches from the 60s-70s, but not much information and nothing on Mikrolisk. However, I found a registration in 1965 by Joseph Ghelber, Dizengoff Strasse 247, Tel-Aviv with a footnote that translates 'According to the depositor, the Hebrew script means: "DUXOT"'. Then in 2005 a company in Vienna started a registration that was abandoned, and now it's registered to Solar Time Ltd of Hong Kong. It also appears on the website of Dartmouth Brands, who also market AVI-8.
> 
> ...


 The inspiration for the thread was three fold, firstly those watches you see whilst browsing that you ponder for a while and then decide wouldn't fit your collection (or you can't add for any reason at that time) and so mentioning them to see if others might be interested if they are currently looking to add to theirs.

The second was because I kept seeing watches that whilst not of interest to me personally, seemed to have something that registered with me from other people's posts, be that similar to a watch they posted about or have shown in the WRUW threads, so again might interest.

The third was those :sign_wtf: moments (like the bracelet on that Pulsar) that just need to be shared so that I am not the only one to have suffered viewing it!

Not really hoping or intending to encourage anyone into spending, but delighted that it has stimulated some replies and led to me learning a little about two of the brands from those replies, and would genuinelyove it if others, when they stole across a curious looking watch for sale online (be that EBay or elsewhere) might throw it into this thread for others to see.

:thumbs_up:



Bricey said:


> I don't know is the truth, but Panerai is such a strange one, because I genuinely could not set apart the adverts for a Panerai and a "homage" (Marine Militaire) other than by the price in an add.
> 
> I understand the basic difference between homage and replica/fake when it comes to, for example Rotary making a watch that looks like a Rolex Day Date that has their Rotary logo compared to someone selling something cheap and shiny covered in Rolex logo's out of the back of a van or Del Boy's suitcase, but the Panerai 'homage watches that you see are so vaguely branded that they really seem to veer into "copy to confuse" rather than "imitation as flattery".
> 
> ...


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Talking of Mondaine, here's something only a mother could love. Price + shipping is too much for a curiosity though.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mondaine-Two-TimerSwiss-Quartz-Mens-Watch-Analog-Digital-Rare-/164432589997?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> Talking of Mondaine, here's something only a mother could love. Price + shipping is too much for a curiosity though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mondaine-Two-TimerSwiss-Quartz-Mens-Watch-Analog-Digital-Rare-/164432589997?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 There really are some weird and wonderful watches knocking about, that is definitely weird and in its own way a little wonderful.

This oddity keeps appearing on my ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-q-q-by-Citizen-SALTARELLO-Watch-Japan-Total-mean-Unisex-/392942545064?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And I'd love to know (although maybe not bump into) anyone who is man enough to wear this 'beauty'.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SKMEI-Men-Digital-Quartz-Watch-Luxury-Gold-Watches-Male-LED-Alarm-Wristwatches-/264017676236?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A strap you hope you'll never have to replace

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Swiss-Emperor-Watch-Day-Date-25-Jewels-Blue-Dial-/124682856330?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A bargain Wenger

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wenger-Seaforce-01-0641-126-Black-Gold-Swiss-Quartz-Dive-Watch-/324578837576?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A VERY blue Seiko diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-ProDiver-automatic-Mod-SDS001-7002-7000-SUB200T-professional-Mens-Watch-/164816557925?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A understated g-shock (by g-shock standards)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G-Shock-GA-2110ET-2AER-Earth-Colour-Tone-Series-/294141190554?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very curious looking Champion (the spark plugs?) Watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Rare-Vintage-Swiss-Jonmark-Constructa-Champion-Spark-Plug-Watch-Manual-wind-/174737620155?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A "how do you read this without going cross eyed" Seiko 5

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-SEIKO-5-EXCELLENT-BLACK-DIAL-AUTOMATIC-JAPAN-MENS-WRIST-WATCH-36mm-/265127744373?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Don't think I've seen a display case on a quartz before?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aragon-Chronograph-Quartz-Mans-Watch-Large-Green-Face-Boxed-Unworn-/313498506701?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Certain I couldn't pull off a red marbled dial

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Vintage-Dugena-Precision-Swiss-17J-Slimline-Gents-Watch-Marbled-Dial-GWO-/233968934207?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been watching the "Champion" (yes, spark plugs) after seeing another one on a US car model maker's site. I haven't found any trace of Jonmark, but Constructa-Uhren was the pin pallet subsidiary of Mondaine. So the movement will be Baumgartner or Ronda most likely. I'd pay 20 quid for the novelty value.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> I've been watching the "Champion" (yes, spark plugs) after seeing another one on a US car model maker's site. I haven't found any trace of Jonmark, but Constructa-Uhren was the pin pallet subsidiary of Mondaine. So the movement will be Baumgartner or Ronda most likely. I'd pay 20 quid for the novelty value.


 I quite like this old Rotary diver, interested in others opinions

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Rally-Diver-Watch-Rotary-Super-75-Men-Watch-1970-1979-/124693333628?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Green CCCP diver tat caught my eye today.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333908667148?epid=1655616976&hash=item4dbe81eb0c:g:a8UAAOSwRRpgP-yn


----------



## jaoliver (Apr 4, 2018)

Like plenty on here I browse the bay regularly enough, it's interesting to see what you can find. I'm waiting on my first digital watch to arrive that's not a Casio, when it's landed I'll share it with you all.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> I quite like this old Rotary diver, interested in others opinions
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Rally-Diver-Watch-Rotary-Super-75-Men-Watch-1970-1979-/124693333628?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 I don't really have any prior knowledge to contribute, but on the plus side it's an ETA automatic. On the minus, for me it's a bit too much of a lump and probably over-priced. Evidence for that - the seller has been trying to flog it since January (when the starting price was $499) and there's virtually identical watch on Catawiki which sold for €130 (£113) in December 2020. In fact it is probably the same watch.

https://www.catawiki.com/l/43664193-rotary-super-75-diver-men-1970-1979

https://www.ebay.com/itm/124544711026


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> I don't really have any prior knowledge to contribute, but on the plus side it's an ETA automatic. On the minus, for me it's a bit too much of a lump and probably over-priced. Evidence for that - the seller has been trying to flog it since January (when the starting price was $499) and there's virtually identical watch on Catawiki which sold for €130 (£113) in December 2020. In fact it is probably the same watch.
> 
> https://www.catawiki.com/l/43664193-rotary-super-75-diver-men-1970-1979
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/124544711026


 How did you find that it had previously been listed? That would be so useful to know!

at £130 I'm pretty sure I'd have taken a punt!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> How did you find that it had previously been listed? That would be so useful to know!


 The "Completed Listings" search on Ebay for "Rotary Super 75" brought up two previous attempts. Then a Google image search showed the Catawiki page and, some way down, an earlier Ebay listing that led back to the one in January.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

In all my years I'd never noticed or used the completed listing function, that is so useful when checking prices before bidding or buying.

@spinynormanthank you, every days a school day!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Never heard of Pierre Balmain, and too much for me to punt, but cool lookin retro diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pierre-Balmain-Classic-Retro-Watch-/184774913505?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A weird Seiko kinetic

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Seiko-Kinetic-Gents-Watch-5M42-/154423031129?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Just a nice old classic looking watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Rare-Bruford-17-Jewel-Incabloc-Luxury-Watch-/124696651391?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cool vintage Excalibur

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMART-VINTAGE-MENS-GENTS-EXCALIBUR-AUTOMATIC-WATCH-RUNNING-WELL-/402803210795?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very 70's Bucherer quartz

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1970s-Bucherer-Men-s-Quartz-Watch-Original-Steel-Strap-/284270050279?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And finally, one for those strange g-shock people

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-Shock-GA-400-4AER-/233977896963?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

:laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> A very 70's Bucherer quartz


 I would have been interested in that, but it looks to me like damage on the crown and the guard.



Bricey said:


> Just a nice old classic looking watch


 I had that saved to look up who Bruford are, and as expected they're a jeweller in Eastbourne, Rolex AD etc. Not a very exciting watch though, unless it's hiding something amazing inside.



Bricey said:


> Cool vintage Excalibur


 Tissot movement in that one.



Bricey said:


> Never heard of Pierre Balmain, and too much for me to punt, but cool lookin retro diver


 Oh dear, the Fashion Watch Police would be after you for that one. :tongue:

https://www.balmain.com/gb/balmain/pierre-balmain


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Tonight's update:

Nice Mathey Tissot

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mathey-Tissot-Mens-Watch-/373551373960?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A violin watch (yes you rad that correctly)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wristwatch-Unisex-Original-ZX-2001-Violin-shape-bow-case-/284263954551?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

How would we describe the yellow of the dial? Mustard or baby poop?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Momo-Eoeo-Watch-MD-014-Yellow-/184784861230?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Like the Cartier tank, but not the price? Raymond's got you

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raymond-Weil-Men-s-Square-Ivory-Watch-Ref5396-STC00800-/224435105478?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pulsar is no one's favourite brand and brown is no one's favourite colour, so a brown Pulsar might not be the most popular choice here tonight

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pulsar-chronograph-100m-/353467144240?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very unique looking g-shock

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-shock-G-011-/284270328668?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Classy gold 70's Roamer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Roamer-Searock-circa-1970s-Swiss-Made-Gold-Plated-17J-Mech-Mod-521-/233973974543?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Strengths watch from Germany

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sternglas-Hamburg-Limited-Edition-23-months-warranty-/184785129064?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Orange bezel casio diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-Duro-MDV-106-Watch-/144016971735?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bargain (but expect it will bid up late) Longines Flagship

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Longines-Flagship-Automatic-wrist-watch-/324585516613?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Granted, its a lot for a quartz from Hamilton, bit that dial is stunning imo

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamilton-Mens-Jazzmaster-Quartz-Blue-H324510-Watch-Excellent-Conditon-/184790164130?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice Borealis, tiny fault needs cleaning up

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Borealis-Estoril-300-Divers-Automatic-Watch-Black-Dial-Arabic-Numbers-A2-No-Date-/265121869326?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

That's my lot for tonight folks.

X


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Cool vintage Excalibur


 Err, I bought that one. Thanks for pointing it out. Hope I wasn't bidding against anyone here. 



Bricey said:


> Pulsar is no one's favourite brand and brown is no one's favourite colour, so a brown Pulsar might not be the most popular choice here tonight


 Cunningly photgraphed so the colour isn't obvious. I think an estate agent would call the dial "bronze".



Bricey said:


> Bargain (but expect it will bid up late) Longines Flagship


 Low res blurry photos ringing alarm bells there. Might be ok though.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> Err, I bought that one. Thanks for pointing it out. Hope I wasn't bidding against anyone here.


 Awesome, looking forward to some pictures when it arrives with you :thumbs_up:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

The violin watch started a train of thought, guitar watches ...

Something like a Stratocaster from Wrist Rock USA

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133416286155

Serious heavy metal from Staur

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184564680040

Dasonic charm watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203013253073

One for the rock chicks from Marc Jacobs

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114735214040

Rather cool Gibson branded Firebird (don't know why the title says Explorer)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124442267025

Fender "heavy metal cross" watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124697068022

One for the punks

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324293194013

And the sultan of swing, a Casio M-321 Melody Guitar Watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114772705448

Rock on!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Awesome work and some cracking finds of the weird and wonderful.

The Gibson is awesome (not awesome I'm going to buy it, but awesome I'm going to go back and look at it more than I should!)


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Bricey said:


> Pulsar is no one's favourite brand and brown is no one's favourite colour, so a brown Pulsar might not be the most popular choice here tonight
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pulsar-chronograph-100m-/353467144240?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Got to think they'll struggle at that:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383911066611?hash=item5962e1fbf3:g:H6UAAOSwogdgCDMY


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Got to think they'll struggle at that:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/383911066611?hash=item5962e1fbf3:g:H6UAAOSwogdgCDMY


 The amount of times I have seen a second hand watch on Ebay for (say £200) and thought, 'that looks alright' then after a quick Google found it at Watch Shop or some other retailer for £99.99 brand new with a warranty. :laughing2dw:

There is also a U.S. Polo Association watch that has been listed on there for (at least) a year, that always seems to catch my eye when I am scanning through, it really is quite simple but appeals to me in appearance (see below). Whilst I have not been able to find it for sale 'new' anywhere to check its value, every other watch I find from the same 'brand' is about $20 brand new. It was listed for a long time at £200 and recently dropped to £150.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284268778099?hash=item422fbd5273:g:GtIAAOSw889eKXG-

I'd probably go to £25, just to get it off of my EBay search results! :laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> The amount of times I have seen a second hand watch on Ebay for (say £200) and thought, 'that looks alright' then after a quick Google found it at Watch Shop or some other retailer for £99.99 brand new with a warranty. :laughing2dw:
> 
> There is also a U.S. Polo Association watch that has been listed on there for (at least) a year, that always seems to catch my eye when I am scanning through, it really is quite simple but appeals to me in appearance (see below). Whilst I have not been able to find it for sale 'new' anywhere to check its value, every other watch I find from the same 'brand' is about $20 brand new. It was listed for a long time at £200 and recently dropped to £150.
> 
> ...


 We've had people asking about "Polo" brand watches in various guises. There's a thread here, which gets quite amusing in its later stages.

https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/28560-has-anyone-heard-of-hollywood-polo1988/&tab=comments#comment-294967


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> We've had people asking about "Polo" brand watches in various guises. There's a thread here, which gets quite amusing in its later stages.
> 
> https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/28560-has-anyone-heard-of-hollywood-polo1988/&tab=comments#comment-294967


 That is quite a rollercoaster, I particularly liked the "and then 12 years later" interlude, like a Spongebob "Sometime later" cutaway.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

So I'll start tonight's episode with an interesting case of mistaken identity because I'm fairly sure that Hewlett Packard don't know anything about this watch.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-HP-Mens-Watch-Stainless-Steel-Wrist-Watch-/353467586809?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Another bargain Roamer:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-ROAMER-SEAROCK-WATCH-/174745677109?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart Steeldive

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STEELDIVE-SD1968-Marine-Master-300-Monobloc-300m-Automatic-Diver-Watch-3-straps-/233982650663?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky orange Nautica (bit steep on price though)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-Nautica-divers-watch-100m-screw-down-crown-chronograph-stunning-/174743749170?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Anyone drive an MG?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MG-rare-aviator-pilot-chronograph-watch-/174743837193?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

One for those Diesel fans

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Chunky-vintage-military-style-Diesel-Dz1412-Mens-Watch-bright-red-light-/154425975431?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

34mm JLC handwriting 70s

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jaeger-Lecoultre-14k-Gold-Watch-Vintage-1970s-/313506850477?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Was it anyone from here that went for yesterday's Borealis?

A little jealous if so, I quite fancied that myself.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

That stauer one is so bad its great.

Serious heavy metal from Staur

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184564680040

Heres the orig..

https://www.stauer.co.uk/stainless-steel-guitar-watch.html


----------



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

This is my favourite thread now on our forum Please keep them coming


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Anyone drive an MG?


 I worked for Rover Triumph, so over my dead body. :laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

A couple of more modern Mondaines from the "Designer Collection". One a 12 hour single hand, the other analogue dual time.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124700561704

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124700563689


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Today I will mostly.....










Be looking at vintage (or vintage style) divers.....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LIMITED-VINATGE-ZODIAC-17J-hand-wind-mens-Watch-classic-old-nice-condition-/254950540453?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1960s-Smiths-Divers-Wristwatch-/203381212821?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Azur-Swiss-Vintage-Dive-Watch-Sapphire-Regatta-17-Jewel-Mechanical-/203392782499?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ramino-Calendar-Divers-Watch-Swiss-Made-Automatic-/114780424518?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MWC-Kampfswimmer-Monnin-style-case-automatic-NH35-Diver-/184790023875?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/c-1960s-Vintage-Divers-Watch-Deauville-25-Jewel-Replacement-Black-Strap-/174745013915?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-rare-vintage-Le-Royal-1960s-dive-watch-/393153880335?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not a diver, but felt like a similar variety

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-DUGENA-MATIC-VINTAGE-AUTOMATIC-MENS-WATCH-CALIBER-Forster-222-25-JEWELS-/164830395899?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Invicta (yes, I know)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Invicta-Pro-Diver-31290-aka-1953-automatic-dive-watch-LNIB-/265136035440?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And finally a dress watch from Smiths

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Smiths-Deluxe-Vintage-Gents-Watch-27-CS-358-Wonderful-Condition-17-Jewels-W3-/154426851656?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bricey said:


> Was it anyone from here that went for yesterday's Borealis?
> 
> A little jealous if so, I quite fancied that myself.


 Not because I saw it here, but I bought a Borealis Estoril yesterday? - Is that the one you spotted? - You've got a good eye in your head for a bargain! - Keep up the good work ...

I had a similar Precista diver (both homages to the vintage Omega 300) & as I will never afford (or justify buying) an original, I am hoping it will scratch the itch?

Cheers ... Paul


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> Not because I saw it here, but I bought a Borealis Estoril yesterday? - Is that the one you spotted? - You've got a good eye in your head for a bargain! - Keep up the good work ...
> 
> I had a similar Precista diver (both homages to the vintage Omega 300) & as I will never afford (or justify buying) an original, I am hoping it will scratch the itch?
> 
> Cheers ... Paul


 Was the seller: challenge-timer (152 )?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bricey said:


> Was the seller: challenge-timer (152 )?


 Yes, that's the seller / watch - Needs a bit of a spruce up (the watch I mean) but great value & exactly the look I was after :thumbsup:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A few more nice ones

A smart Hamilton field watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Field-Pioneer-Auto-H605150-With-Wolf-Travel-Case-Nato-Strap-/294149180554?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

An interesting Zeppelin

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zeppelin-LZ129-Watch-Automatic-Miyota-movement-/224438606947?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A couple of MT Rolly's

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mathey-Tissot-Automatic-Vintage-Rolly-Watch-with-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet-/333909379771?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mathey-Tissot-Automatic-Vintage-Rolly-Watch-with-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet-Blue-/233918891780?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A different looking Orient

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orient-UVAC-CO-CS-50-M-Water-Resistand-Mens-Watch-/154303368236?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A more standard looking Orient

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orient-Tri-Star-Three-Star-RA-AB0017B19B-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Watch-/265136794269?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very nautical themed green Spinnaker

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spinnaker-Mainsail-Watch-Green-Face-Seiko-NH-movement-/124703514659?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

What else have people stumbled across?

The odd looking Orient just offered out at £44 if it is anyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A final few before bed.

A rather nice Seiko 5 diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-series-5-automatic-watch-/133739585201?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

The red-est Rado you ever did see

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rado-mens-watch-/274771623606?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A sharp angled Rotary Sea Captain (I'll be honest, I'm quite taken with this one, but don't want another quartz)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-Vintage-Rotary-Sea-Captain-Mens-Watch-blue-dial-100m-/274771656927?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Secure diver in need of some tlc

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Sicura-Superwaterproof-23-jewel-400-Vacum-Tested-Watch-Read-Description-/174749445245?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Don't think I'd seen (or noticed at least) a digital Roamer before

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-rare-Vintage-Roamer-G9291-Mens-Alarm-chronograph-Digital-Watch-Working-/224437379119?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

One for @Davey P

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tw-steel-watch-sapphire-tw1302-in-new-condition-date-original-leather-strap-/324588567048?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A slick looking Sea-Gull

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sea-Gull-watch-rare-MS370-model-Multi-Calendar-50m-/324591780272?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Seiko for loves of GREEN

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Lord-Matic-Special-Auto-5216-6040-/384114324032?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I think this may have come around before, but I do love the script on the dial (IWC-esque)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Rare-Bruford-17-Jewel-Incabloc-Luxury-Watch-/124700563560?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Good night all.

One footnote before I turn it in and try to get some much needed sleep (that these bloody meds seem so keen on preventing):

None of the links I post are watches I am selling or sellers I knowingly have any previous dealings with.

To me, this thread is like having a little virtual world of fellow watch lovers sat beside me as I while away a crazy amount of time scolling through the cheap adds for the occasional impulse buy.

I share mainly watches that either seem interesting (to me at least) in their appearance, odd or downright strange.

Occasionally I will post watches that at a different time or in different circumstances I might have been interested in going for, but I know are going to end without me making any bid of my own.

I cannot endorse any of the watches, adverts or sellers posted here, it is simply me pointing at adverts I've seen to see if any spark interest or debate (or as has delightfully happened on a couple of occasions, sparked comment that has furthered my limited education in the area).

Night night.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Azur-Swiss-Vintage-Dive-Watch-Sapphire-Regatta-17-Jewel-Mechanical-/203392782499?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Azur - the seller's description set my nostril hairs quivering. "... they were Swiss, they also made chronographs and that they went bust during the Quartz Crisis in the late 70's". That's the sort of answer you get when you ask on watch forums. :scared: :tongue:

Actually the most frequently offered suggestion for "Azur" divers comes from Mikrolisk - Gaston Weil of Paris apparently registered the brand in 1909. But, did that firm last long enough to be making dive watches?

Searching the modern European trademark database throws up a registration by "Montres Azur", of 16, Place de La Republique, Paris, originally in 1968. They also registered two maker's marks in Switzerland in 1973. Judging by the trademarks, the company folded in the late 1980s/early 90s. Maybe this was the successor company to Gaston Weil? The other slight complication is all the trademark registrations I've found are in upper case and on the watch for sale it's lower case. Just possibly the uppercase AZURE was for watches with Swiss movements and lower case was for French. Here's the only other lower case azure I could find and it runs a Lorsa P75, while the AZURE ones run Landeron or ETA.

http://montreautomatiqueman.com/montre_de_plongee_automatique_azur_20_atm_annees_70_super_etat.htm


----------



## TrooperII (Apr 28, 2021)

Just wanted to add this new Lunar pilot on bracelet for $387. Best price I've seen yet on the bracelet. (I Don't have any affiliation to this seller)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/284267965018?epid=4031283416&hash=item422fb0ea5a:g:3DoAAOSwy7pgW7Ng


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Had a little while browsing a little further up the price scale, some £200-500 watches that caught my eye for sharing:

Lovely dial and bezel on a Seiko, but I fear a tad to large for me

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SRPD23K1Prospex-Save-The-Ocean-Great-White-Samurai-Diver-200m-Excellent-/324596630127?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Lovely Aplina diver, but again 2mm wider than I'd like

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-alpina-watch-/324590462693?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

So I normally like just round, analogue, ideally automatic watches, this Seiko is none of the above, but wow it looks awesome

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-SEIKO-TIMETRON-Watch-W853-digital-square-dot-matrix-Japan-blue-LED-LCD-/254950690527?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I quite like this Seiko Sub homage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Submariner-Mod-/373562444823?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Should have taken the plastic off to get better pics, but this interests me (would welcome some feedback or information about Bernhard H. Meyer, not a brand I am familiar with)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BERNHARD-H-MAYER-DEPUIS-1871-WatchBrand-new-still-in-the-box-/233768195588?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another from BHM that looks lovely to me, are they proper watches or another fashion brand using a person's name to sound proper?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bernhard-H-Mayer-Force-Quantum-Watch-Water-Resistant-/123301186030?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

San Martin, very Seiko looking, but pretty smart, again I'd welcome some thoughts or information about them (microbrand?)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAN-MARTIN-SN047-G-BLUE-TURTLE-6105-AUTOMATIC-DIVE-WATCH-NH35A-UK-SELLER-/254906030439?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

:thumbs_up:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Another from BHM that looks lovely to me, are they proper watches or another fashion brand using a person's name to sound proper?


 https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/qnet-launches-new-tanzanite-jewellery-collection-under-bernhard-h-mayer-luxury-brand-301180762.html

Also, at the bottom of their website it says "© 2019 Mayer's Mint GmbH, Pforzheim, Biel/Bienne branch".

"B.H. Mayer Mint was founded by Bernard Henrix Mayer in Germany in 1871. Today it enjoys a stellar reputation for technological prowess and leadership in the production of Medals, Commemorative Coinage, and contract minting. It remains today under the steadfast leadership of the Mayer family, five generations after founding." https://www.moderncoinmart.com/mints/mayer-mint-gmbh-germany/

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

On a side note.. have a look at the sellers past items.. if its all watches then they are a dealer and perhaps know far more than the 'average Joe' about that cool watch you like.

If its a watch alongside a couple of others and a wardrobe of cool shirts and quite a few ornaments and some toys then perhaps they are having a clear out. In this circumstance.. they have probably not opened the watch (good and bad) but they just want the 'best price' and not what a dealer will think as the 'watch price'. So have a peek at 'other items' and 'past sales'.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Shame about the engraving, but this is an interesting looking watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-70s-GUB-Glashutte-Spezimatic-Cal-75-761-Automatic-Date-Mens-Watch-/224435223188?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Not for me but looks too good to be true?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384108156396?mkevt=1&mkcid=1&mkrid=710-53481-19255-0&campid=5338792760&toolid=10001&customid=CjwKCAjwm7mEBhBsEiwA_of-TOoXVAcO4F_r-h-RuVrrStNTX9YkFvI6XiQDR28gGAtcjhpawJ2baRoCfGwQAvD_BwE&gclid=CjwKCAjwm7mEBhBsEiwA_of-TOoXVAcO4F_r-h-RuVrrStNTX9YkFvI6XiQDR28gGAtcjhpawJ2baRoCfGwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bow said:


> Not for me but looks too good to be true?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384108156396?mkevt=1&mkcid=1&mkrid=710-53481-19255-0&campid=5338792760&toolid=10001&customid=CjwKCAjwm7mEBhBsEiwA_of-TOoXVAcO4F_r-h-RuVrrStNTX9YkFvI6XiQDR28gGAtcjhpawJ2baRoCfGwQAvD_BwE&gclid=CjwKCAjwm7mEBhBsEiwA_of-TOoXVAcO4F_r-h-RuVrrStNTX9YkFvI6XiQDR28gGAtcjhpawJ2baRoCfGwQAvD_BwE


 Beware, I think it probably is.

I bought and received a Longines Master Collection last week, billed as new, came with box, booklet, card even a Longines bag.

First warning was each item having a different reference. Second was the rotor looking odd. Eventually realised it was hand winding not auto, the rotor was just a prop sat inside loose.

Was from NI, and EBay/PayPal have refunded.

Definitely a fake imo when a seller with double figure feedback is selling 5+ of a new with tags item at 75% OFF RRP.

SWERVE!

Also, stock photo's, they not got a camera?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Beware, I think it probably is.
> 
> I bought and received a Longines Master Collection last week, billed as new, came with box, booklet, card even a Longines bag.
> 
> ...


 This could be a positive step to reduce crap like this on EBay

https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/markets/article-9532595/amp/eBays-fake-trainers-test-watches-next.html


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bank holiday update:

Not sure on the reserve or value for money, but caught my eye as a pretty watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marine-watch-hand-wound-ETA-Unitas-6498-1-Elabore-sterling-silver-dial-mint-/194067068498?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Seems a lot to me for a Vostok, but pretty neat looking

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Amphibia-SE-720B34-420B34-Yellow-Sandwich-Limited-Special-Edition-Boctok-/224444470299?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Diesel from before they were massive

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DEISEL-WATCH-DZ-1530-5bar-Blue-second-hand-/124697642682?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Very Green Seiko 'Hulk'

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-Green-Sub-Mod-With-NH35A-Movement-/144026995242?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cracking Rotary for Speedmaster fans

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Les-Originales-Watch-/174746978521?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky vintage Timex

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1972-Timex-Viscount-Automatic-Watch-Serviced-/164838069935?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another expensive Vostock that looks pretty cool

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VOSTOK-EUROPE-EKRANOPLANE-CASPIAN-SEA-MONSTER-WITH-TRITIUM-TUBES-/303975124648?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another cheap funky Timex

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VOSTOK-EUROPE-EKRANOPLANE-CASPIAN-SEA-MONSTER-WITH-TRITIUM-TUBES-/303975124648?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Seiko for a Navy Seal

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Men-s-Black-Nato-Automatic-Sports-Watch-SRPE69K1-/224439836409?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart Pagani bargain

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/pagani-design-Classic-Dress-Watch-Automatic-Seiko-NH-35-/402810353317?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bulky squared off Nixon

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIXON-The-Scout-Be-Prepared-Watch-On-Leather-Bracelet-Strap-Used-Condition-/274774320068?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A "does everything" Casio

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-Sports-Gear-Compass-Thermometer-Alarm-Chronograph-Watch-SGW-500H-2BVER-/265138439912?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Casio TV remote watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-CMD-40-TV-Command-Watch-/144020785243?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Can I get a law passed that should anyone purchase a watch someone has posted in here (be that by accident or design) that they have to post a wrist shot (and ideally a little write up) within the thread?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

The Bulova Oceanographer has seemed popular of late, here's an old skool version

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-Oceanographer-watch-Automatic-333ft-Day-Date-Vintage-Timepiece-Gentlemen-/154429595717?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And now for some bank holiday bargains (please don't assume that these are good prices, they are just cheap / under £30 watches I've seen)

Vintage Laco

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Laco-Gold-Watch-C-1960-Cal-441-Used-decent-condition-/174747458678?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bulova dress quartz

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Bulova-C8331091-Retro-Classic-Silver-Tone-Quartz-Watch-/265139239236?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Little old Bulova auto

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Bulova-self-winding-wristwatch-for-parts-only-/203401580071?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Yellow dial Fabre Leuba sea chief

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FAVRE-LEUBA-SEA-CHIEF-1960s-pale-yellow-face-WORKING-/194070482927?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A TW Steel needing repair, but its under a tenner

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TW-Steel-Mens-Watch-Gold-Case-Leather-Strap-read-Description-/224442472530?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

F1 fans (you'll need a new strap and battery)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JACQUES-LEMANS-FORMULA-1-CHRONOGRAPH-/184793793855?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Simon Carter (?) Red Chrono £8

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/watch-/274781840837?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Jungian Max Bill, not working and not explained why

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-Junghans-Max-Bill-2018-edition-The-watch-is-not-in-working-order-/313512575234?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Promotional Bulova quartz (brand new)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUPERB-BULOVA-CHUYS-RESTAURANTS-10-YR-PRESENTATION-GENTS-QTZ-WATCH-UNWORN-2016-/184695546416?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bricey said:


> Bank holiday update:
> 
> Not sure on the reserve or value for money, but caught my eye as a pretty watch
> 
> ...


 Wow! Nearly all of this batch of your finds has sold! - Maybe I should send you details of the watch I have on there (Rotary "Les Originales") and you can sprinkle some fairy dust on it for me?


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> Wow! Nearly all of this batch of your finds has sold! - Maybe I should send you details of the watch I have on there (Rotary "Les Originales") and you can sprinkle some fairy dust on it for me?


 Bricey has bought them all!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

PaulBoy said:


> Wow! Nearly all of this batch of your finds has sold! - Maybe I should send you details of the watch I have on there (Rotary "Les Originales") and you can sprinkle some fairy dust on it for me?


 They've ended, but it looks to me like most of them relisted.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> They've ended, but it looks to me like most of them relisted.


 I'm a master of watches no one wants


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bricey said:


> I'm a master of watches no one wants


 Hardly! - You spotted that nice Estoril that should be popping through my letterbox tomorrow (or if Hermes delivering, slung over my back gate!)


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> Hardly! - You spotted that nice Estoril that should be popping through my letterbox tomorrow (or if Hermes delivering, slung over my back gate!)


 Haha, our Hermes man is excellent here, Yodel though deliver people seem to have grown up playing "paperboy" on the Amiga.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bricey said:


> Haha, our Hermes man is excellent here, Yodel though deliver people seem to have grown up playing "paperboy" on the Amiga.


 I've had all sorts of stuff lobbed over my back gate including a (golf) driver head that I had put a claim in for as "undelivered" but found it several days later when I put the bins out! - tsossers, literally!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Matching wrist wear (I'm looking at you @mach 0.0013137)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ELLESSE-03-0042-205-TWINS-PAIR-OF-SOLID-S-S-WATCHES-WITH-7-JEWEL-SWISS-MVTS-/303976170221?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pretty vintage Eterna quartz

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-eterna-slimline-quartz-watch-ss-and-gold-bezel-GWO-/233980628313?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another two-some, but not exactly comfortable bedfellows

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Junghans-Watch-Favre-Leuba-Watch-2-Watches-/184795740994?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pricey vintage Auto with a nice retro vibe

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Record-de-Luxe-Gents-Watch-Swiss-Made-Automatic-Antique-/154430390663?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky yellow, but expensive, Vostock comes around again

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Amphibia-SE-720B34-420B34-Yellow-Sandwich-Limited-Special-Edition-Boctok-/224448443608?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Chubby Citizen Orca

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/citizen-promaster-Orca-eco-drive-divers-watch-/154435525108?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Classy (imo) Maurice Lacroix

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maurice-Lacroix-MI1016-Miros-includes-box-/254958101429?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Every wanted 10 of the same watch?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hugo-Boss-Orange-New-York-x-10-Batch-Black-Orange-/274775737612?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

There is a lot going on with this busy faced vintage Tissot

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Tissot-Moon-Phase-Full-Calendar-Day-Date-P365-465-Two-Tone-gold-steel-/174744662143?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Two tone VHP from Longines

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Tissot-Moon-Phase-Full-Calendar-Day-Date-P365-465-Two-Tone-gold-steel-/174744662143?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Anyone drive a Jeep?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Jeep-Chronograph-Quartz-Watch-/164839955571?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

CCCP Pepsi for the Russian fans

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CCCP-Kamchatka-Blue-Red-Pepsi-Bezel-Blue-Dial-43-mm-/154435818291?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

White face, Pepsi bezel Pular kinetic

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stylish-Pulsar-Kinetic-100m-Watch-for-Men-/324593722054?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cheap Rotary GMT diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Mens-Black-Dial-Chronograph-Bracelet-Watch-Gents-GB03014-04-/184796623492?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another Rotary, this an automatic Jura

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-s-Jura-Rotary-Watch-Black-/154430996983?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Have a great day peoples


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A few for Wednesday

I'm sure I can guess most people's opinions of Armani, but when talking £40 instead of £400, and looking this 'different' I felt it needed inclusion

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EMPORIO-ARMANI-MENS-LUIGI-AR1062-BLUE-SILICONE-QUARTZ-CHRONOGRAPH-WATCH-BOXED-/294148013800?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pagani GMT

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PAGRNE-DESIGN-GMT-AUTOMATIC-/324594914235?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Vintage Kander in gold

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KANDER-21-JEWELS-Swiss-Made-Vintage-MECHANICAL-Mens-Watch-/144027124289?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Unusual Seiko 5

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-5-Automatic-Watch-6309-583A-/324598210180?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Did anyone's grandad NOT wear a watch that looked like this???

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Univers-Watch-de-Luxe-Seikosha-14816-Japan-Gold-plated-20-Good-working-/324595089886?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I've not heard of Grayton, they might well be rubbish you'd find in B&M bargains, but they've made a effort with the appearance and packaging (if nothing else it looks big and its quartz, @Davey P :biggrin: )

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grayton-Comet-Jet-Mens-Quartz-Watch-Luxury-model-No-GR-0014-003-3-/164838393052?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

All black g-shock digital

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Mens-Watch-GW-M5610BB-1ER-/154432128281?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Steeldive Tuna

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-STEELDIVE-SD1975-Tuna-Automatic-300m-Diver-Watch-/233989508333?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Again, no idea about Nautica, but quite like the dial on this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Nautica-Watch-A095596-With-Screw-In-Bezel-Rare-designer-stylish-gift-/164832431589?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And finally (for now) a jump watch that looks like a bady from Battlestar Gallctica

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Buler-Vintage-Jump-Watch-Automatic-With-Second-Dial-/194073342383?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Happy days to all.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Omega Railman (vintage) at a crazy low price with less than a day left to go....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254967738933?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Just realised it was only a 24 hour auction, so obviously less than a day left and could well bid up high quickly. Sorry!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm sure this is cheap Chinese tat, but it looks pretty cool

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Shirryu-Mechanical-Autonatic-Divers-Watch-Silver-Dial-/124701403307?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

007 swatch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Watch-Swatch-GOLDFINGER-1964-JAMES-BOND-MATERIALS-1962-2002-/265141493909?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Camera watch from Casio

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-Wrist-Camera-Mens-2220-WQV-1-Watch-/313511474800?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

One of those funky Gibsin Guitar watches

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gibson-76-Explorer-Guitar-Watch-Vintage-Gibson-Guitar-Corp-Memorabilia-/284276508911?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Unreadable Mickey Mouse Fantasia hologram watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Disney-Fantasma-Quartz-Watch-Mickey-Mouse-Sorcerer-Hologram-/333980656366?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another vintage Excalibur

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Excalibur-17-Jewels-Incabloc-Swiss-Made-Gents-Watch-Water-Resistant-/393287186593?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pocket watch conversion

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Watch-NIDOR-pocket-watch-converted-to-wrist-watch-/124702444365?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cool blue Wenger

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wenger-Sea-force-Victorianox-Swiss-Army-knife-200-m-Divers-Watch-/313511720011?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nighty night for now.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

The trouble with these is they've all ended by the time I get there.

Not the latest batch obviously.



Bricey said:


> Another vintage Excalibur


 You can't get me like that twice. 

Also, it's much more expensive than the other, and too clean, unless it's NOS. And ... I've bought from that seller before.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I like this watch, it looks cool, it is made by Tit Anus. :laughing2dw:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384126969503?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Genuinely interested in this, been watching it for a while (its my birth year, 1977) but I'm not going to bid, so thought I'd share

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402818943786?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Rotary are treading afwfully close to Speedmaster here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174757143098?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Outstanding (I think) price for an Artilier

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324549407159?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Another Speedmaster lokk-a-likey, this time from Citizen

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393291764377?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Have fun.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> it is made by Tit Anus


 How immature. :rofl:



Bricey said:


> Rotary are treading afwfully close to Speedmaster here


 Actually I almost like that, but the subdial hand overlapping the date window is a turnoff.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> How immature. :rofl:
> 
> Actually I almost like that, but the subdial hand overlapping the date window is a turnoff.


 Felt the same, move that window to 4 o'clock and it looks a lot better, or just leave the date off altogether.

I was pondering hard on it for the final spot in my non-auto's box, but that (combined with my OCD need to not have a duplicate of the same brand) ultimately struck it off of the list.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Bricey said:


> Felt the same, move that window to 4 o'clock and it looks a lot better, or just leave the date off altogether.
> 
> I was pondering hard on it for the final spot in my non-auto's box, but that (combined with my OCD need to not have a duplicate of the same brand) ultimately struck it off of the list.


 Nice watch actually. Have to say I'd never noticed the overlapping subdial hand but that is the 1/10 sec counter for the chrono so just whizzes past once a second when the chrono is running. Just a peculiarity with how the seller has the watch set up for the photo. Normally just sits like this:










Designed to justify a £400 or so RRP so while it's not terribly exciting at full price it does feel a cut above when they are selling in the £100 range. Really nice proper 5 link bracelet.

..Not saying father in law was impressed with mine or anything but between us...


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a few weird and wonderful to report. Starting with one for the smooth-chinned amongst us, a Philishave watch.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393298816136

And for the footie fans an Arsenal, and I'm not even going to separate it into two words.  Brand belonging to Admes SARL in 1957 and Aero Watch in 1976, according to Mikrolisk.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265145103185

"Pilote SA" watch with what is claimed to be a Waltham movement, but basically it's a Lorsa P72.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144028910192

From patrimoine.bourgognefranchecomte.fr: "In 1966, the watch companies Lip, Sobihor, Friez-Prudhon, *Pilote SA*, Lacorda and Quartier Frères created the company Electra SA" in Besancon. No obvious link to Waltham, but here is a French-made Waltham also with a Lorsa P72.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/265009624306

Complete change of style to this Lorus chronograph.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224449921282

Lilienthal Berlin Chronograph with minimalist German design.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124710140965

No idea about this Humatt, looks like it wants to be a skeleton.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284282784882

And a Mortima with everything bar the kitchen sink.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164849067133


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> I have a few weird and wonderful to report. Starting with one for the smooth-chinned amongst us, a Philishave watch.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393298816136
> 
> ...


 As a Spurs fan I'll have to skip straight over the Gooner watch ( :laughing2dw: ), that Mortima is a multi dial like nothing ive ever seen before.

I love that a designer at some point thought "we really need a watch that has a compass and a thermometer for the intrepid explorers out there" and then thought, "but it shouldn't look Rugged or sporty, it should wear nicely with a tux!".


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Peculiar looking Parnis quartz (with a hacked to fit strap):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274776099732?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Peculiar looking Parnis quartz (with a hacked to fit strap):
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274776099732?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


 "this is currently the only one on eBay at the moment" :yes:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Funky Seiko Turtle mod

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Turtle-Seiko-Mod-/144028241787?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Everyone's favourite Vostock

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Vostok-Amphibia-CERAMIC-BEZEL-Auto-Mens-Divers-Submariner-Watch-RARE-/224452562545?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

The always popular Tempore Lux brand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tempore-Lux-Vintage-One-Diver-Chronograph-Vk64-Movement-00001-SOLD-OUT-model-/233994024633?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice Casio diver (short time left)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-Chunky-Mens-Casio-Military-Divers-Watch-GWO-NEAR-MINT-CONDITION-Super-/265143941039?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Still think this overpriced Balmain looks funky even if it is in truth a bit rubbish

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pierre-Balmain-Classic-Retro-Watch-/184798082195?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart Shinola

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shinola-Brakeman-Watch-47-Collectible-Watch-/154435481976?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Russian crab watch?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Russian-Kirovskie-Crab-Watch-Rare-good-working-order-/184804922243?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice Seastar, decent price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tissot-seastar-1000-powermatic-80-T120407A-Box-and-papers-/124704880989?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart Bulova

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-Mens-Watch-/265144053797?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Very cheap (but needs a fix) Rotary Jura

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Watch-Mens-/224445890101?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Casioak

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-g-shock-GA-2100-/154435529481?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Weird Russian

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-large-oval-day-date-WATCH-POLJOT-17J-SERVICED-2628-h-USSR-/265144115175?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not sure what this watch wants to be

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Storm-watch-mens-/174753393157?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Still think this overpriced Balmain looks funky even if it is in truth a bit rubbish
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pierre-Balmain-Classic-Retro-Watch-/184798082195?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 I may have given you a bum steer before. Montres Pierre Balmain is owned by Longines. Still going to be seen as a fashion brand though.












Bricey said:


> Very cheap (but needs a fix) Rotary Jura


 "can be fixed easily at any watch shop". Why didn't you, then? :taz:

A couple I found ...

This reminds me of our bathroom scales

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392942545064

One for Snoopy fans

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184813755308


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

This is all kinds of weird

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171890412592

1976 BULOVA Computron and parts of it are excellent.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184747294421


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> This is all kinds of weird
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171890412592
> 
> ...


 That weird one looks like an Oulm (they mostly "copy" Diesel). You could probably get the same watch from aliexpress for £5

Edit.. they are quite bonkers. All of them. I quite like them :laugh: but I won't have any fake things in my watch case.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> I may have given you a bum steer before. Montres Pierre Balmain is owned by Longines. Still going to be seen as a fashion brand though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still more than I'd pay for a quartz from a brand I don't know.

If it was an auto I would be tempted as I really like the look of it.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

£ for lb, this is still one of the best watch purchases I ever made. Such a great watch, brilliant specs, just a shame the name bothered me so much

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALVIN-KLEIN-Infinite-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-K5s3414y-/284235834120?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Sunday's edition

Fine looking Vostock GMT diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Amphibia-Neptune-960761-GMT-Auto-Dive-Watch-in-excellent-condition-/144026923502?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice Geckota hand wind Panda racer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Geckota-W-02-Racing-Vintage-Chronograph-Watch-ST19-Black-White-Panda-Return-/303985037725?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Seiko diver with the crown in the right place amd without the double-deep bezel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-7S26-0050-SKX-Automatic-watch-on-Jubilee-strap-/294155443272?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another Vostok, rubber strap scuba

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Amphibia-170600-Watch-Scuba-Dude-Diver-Military-Russian-New-/203192243490?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart CW hand wind dress watch I've been watching but have decided against bidding for

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christopher-Ward-Slimline-/224447347687?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Seiko mod that I'd been watching that has been offered at £230 to watchers so is available at that price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SKX013-Custom-Build-NH36A-Lots-Spent-Mod-Watch-/184801879597?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice blue Seiko FFF mod

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-5-SNZH53K1-FFF-watch-blue-modern-fifty-five-55-fathoms-MOD-WARRANTY-/164834340291?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy the day people.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Some Sunday bargains:

If Carlsberg made watches....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carlsberg-Export-Premium-Lager-Sport-Style-Watch-With-NATO-Strap-/224447852750?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

London Watch Co? Looks like a Timex Q

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/London-watch-Co-quartz-working-order-/174755191493?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Vostock diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RUSSIAN-MILITARY-WATCH-VOSTOK-SCUBA-DIVER-CCCP-USSR-SOVIET-AMPHIBIAN-80s-BOCTOK-/144026023097?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Taking the Mickey

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-Walt-Disney-Micky-Mouse-LORUS-Quartz-Wrist-Watch-/393289218419?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pulsar diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-1980s-Pulsar-Quartz-Diving-Watch-Reference-Y563-707F-Good-Condition-/154440212312?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Lincoln hand winding vintage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Vintage-Gold-Plated-LINCOLN-17-Rubis-Sub-Dial-Swiss-Mechanical-Wristwatch-/133748927299?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A perfect pair for @mach 0.0013137?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BULOVA-CLASSIC-AEROJET-96B242-WATCH-/265146527533?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BULOVA-CLASSIC-AEROJET-96B243-WATCH-UNWORN-/265146528039?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

:thumbsup:

Nice Tissot alarm (aftermarket bracelet)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TISSOT-FLY-BACK-CHRONOGRAPH-WATCH-P670-770-NEW-SEAL-BATTERY-BOXED-/265146529711?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I know it's only a Sekonda, but I like the white face and blue accents

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEKONDA-Mens-watch-Excellent-Condition-/274785992474?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Something for @antjrice to take on a bike ride

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-NEW-Casio-G-Shock-GA-100-1A4ER-Black-Red-World-Time-Alarm-Backlight-/144027970796?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Vintage Yema in need of some serious tlc

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Yema-Sous-Marine-Blue-Dial-Watch-39mm-Inc-crown-please-read-description-/224448424426?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I know nothing of the brand, but I do love the dial

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marine-watch-hand-wound-ETA-Unitas-6498-1-Elabore-sterling-silver-dial-mint-/194091193969?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Strange looking Diesel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/watch-/144028002414?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Go well my fellow explorers.....


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Sunday's edition
> 
> Fine looking Vostock GMT diver
> 
> ...


 The prices for those Boctok's are pretty rich aren't they. Its a trend I'm seeing on ebay all the time. Some are being sold secondhand in the UK for almost +25% of new cost from meranom.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> Something for @antjrice to take on a bike ride
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-NEW-Casio-G-Shock-GA-100-1A4ER-Black-Red-World-Time-Alarm-Backlight-/144027970796?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Excellent spot as i actually bought my Dad that G-Shock serveral years ago.

I keep looking at Tissot Tour de France special editions but they seem to hold on to their price, excluding a cheeky bargain.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> I know nothing of the brand, but I do love the dial
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marine-watch-hand-wound-ETA-Unitas-6498-1-Elabore-sterling-silver-dial-mint-/194091193969?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Quite nice, don't think it'll make the price. 40mm, about the right size for me with a Unitas 6498. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> Quite nice, don't think it'll make the price. 40mm, about the right size for me *with a Unitas 6498*. :hmmm9uh:


 Not for me, obviously, because I am super intelligent on all things watch related, but for others, less cleverer than me, is that a god thing or a bad thing.

Just to confirm, absolutely asking for a friend, not me.

:sign_wtf:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-Tendence-Fantasy-analogue-watch-in-original-box-inc-instructions-/384126648670?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

:sign_wtf: but in green

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-Tendence-Fantasy-analogue-watch-Black-Green-/384126648671?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Don't do it @mach 0.0013137 :laughing2dw:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bricey said:


> :sign_wtf: but in green
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-Tendence-Fantasy-analogue-watch-Black-Green-/384126648671?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> 
> Don't do it @mach 0.0013137 :laughing2dw:


 Be assured, I certainly will not ! :nono:

Just seeing the photo of it has made me feel ill


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A Diesel that won't be easily read at a glance

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DEISEL-WATCH-DZ-1563-Rare-5BAR-Black-no-scratches-on-face-good-condition-/124707585764?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another WTF moment for me?!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-IRA-Watch-/164846481248?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Diver with a huge saving on the RRP, bit then the RRP is hugely inflated (even in a watch world where they all are)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/March-Lab-Belza-Watch-/174755813740?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice little Bamford Mayfair

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bamford-Mayfair-Watch-/174755815680?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another Mahoosive Diesel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diesel-DZ7312-Mr-Daddy-2-0-Watch-Black-Bronze-/294157123868?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Lots of weird today, must be the painkillers

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ziiiro-Gravity-Snow-White-Watch-Z0001WW-Mystery-Dial-Bracelet-Strap-Boxed-/333986641883?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Interesting take on a GMT from Hamilton

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Automatic-Gmt-Mens-H776152-Vintage-Nice-Condition-/224448619704?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Which led across to a nice Hamilton Diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamilton-Mens-KHAKI-NAVY-SCUBA-AUTOMATIC-Black-Dial-Watch-H82335131-/114792793499?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Excalibur Alert (you know who you are! :laughing2dw: )


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Another WTF moment for me?!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-IRA-Watch-/164846481248?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Mikrolisk says - "IRA" - Era Watch Co, registered 1943.



Bricey said:


> Excalibur Alert (you know who you are! :laughing2dw: )


 Where, where? OK, I saw the bracelet, was that it?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Not for me, obviously, because I am super intelligent on all things watch related, but for others, less cleverer than me, is that a god thing or a bad thing.


 I tend not to mix religion and horology. :evil9kf:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> I tend not to mix religion and horology. :evil9kf:


 Not like me to post with a typo :whistling:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Not like me to post with a typo :whistling:


 Back to the watch. Typical bad eBay description title and poor pictures on behalf of the seller.

https://deklawatches.com/en/deckwatch/deckwatch40_arabic


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Genuine 1940's quartz watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274751357323


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Roy said:


> Genuine 1940's quartz watch
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274751357323


 Amazing finishing on the case, takes humble steel and makes it look exactly like polystyrene.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Bricey said:


> Amazing finishing on the case, takes humble steel and makes it look exactly like polystyrene.


 Hmmm, you think?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

We've done guitars, how sbout an LP?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fossil-Crosley-Watch-/333990835624?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And from LP to LS

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ELLESSE-03-0042-205-TWINS-PAIR-OF-SOLID-S-S-WATCHES-WITH-7-JEWEL-SWISS-MVTS-/303984982681?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I must be older than I realised if a digit watch can be an antique

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Rare-Digital-Antique-Gents-Mens-Watch-/154439381037?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

When digital watches are antiques, this is the one that I want

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-GR5-Winning-Racer-Game-Watch-1980s-retro-Very-rare-/174756932721?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Yo! Calling my man @JayDeep do you fancy something French?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yema-Route-Du-Rhum-Limited-Edition-Yachtingraf-Watch-/274784799071?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

If I was going to g shock, this might be in for a shout (although I'm assuming it weighs about one and a half Tempore Lux and would stretch half way to my elbow)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G-Shock-GST-B100D-1AER-Bluetooth-Triple-Watch-RRP-350-/174756954043?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart vintage Roamer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Roamer-Searock-circa-1970s-Swiss-Made-Gold-Plated-17J-Mech-Mod-521-/233990390629?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

An Omega project, I have a black dial version of this and it is amongst my favourites

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/omega-seamaster-300m-automatic-1022-For-Spares-Or-Repairs-Just-Stopped-Working-/284282685612?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Rotary "speedmaster" coming around again, he's struggling to sell at £100 so might consider offers, if I didn't already have a Rotary in my box, I'd be tempted

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Les-Originales-Watch-/174757143098?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not sure what this is, but it is interesting looking

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Filson-Watch-by-Shinola-/124715454911?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And I'll sign off today's search with this little beauty from D&G

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Dolce-Gabbana-Ibiza-Watch-Orange-Dial-Seconds-Hand-Water-Resistant-3ATM-/384140769851?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Let me know if you buy the LP watch!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

@Bricey thanks for the thought and yes something French is something I've been interested in, however if I do that I want mechanical I think. Thanks again though!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Rotary "speedmaster" coming around again, he's struggling to sell at £100 so might consider offers, if I didn't already have a Rotary in my box, I'd be tempted


 I think I'd prefer the look of this, if there was one in better condition. This one needs a scrub with a stiff brush, and the bezel is damaged.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384156361199


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

stop.. STOP.. *STOP!*

I am now being haunted in my dreams by that watch that looks like the bathroom scales..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392942545064









It's talking to me.

Or trying to because it didn't have a voice..









The biggest question I have is..

Does it come in blue?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> stop.. STOP.. *STOP!*
> 
> I am now being haunted in my dreams by that watch that looks like the bathroom scales..
> 
> ...


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Q-Q-by-Citizen-Scamper-Watch-Japan-Moviment-Unisex-Mens-/393118274149?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A better blue

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Q-Q-by-Citizen-Scamper-Watch-Japan-Moviment-Unisex-/393118106983?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

:thumbsup:

Or the pink?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Q-Q-by-Citizen-Scamper-Watch-Jump-Hour-Japan-Moviment-Unisex-/393118150030?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Oops. Posted this in WRUW..

Here you go @Bricey

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VICTORINOX-SWISS-ARMY-MENS-WATCH-DISPLAY-BOX-WARRANTY-OUTER-/384017008462?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

SolaVeritate said:


> Oops. Posted this in WRUW..
> 
> Here you go @Bricey
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VICTORINOX-SWISS-ARMY-MENS-WATCH-DISPLAY-BOX-WARRANTY-OUTER-/384017008462?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 That's a bargain


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Alpha550t said:


> That's a bargain


 Hmm.. what it is.. is "available".

I wouldn't bother about a box myself. Sure they are nice to have and some are nice in their own right but all watches come out the box, go in the case and when they leave the case, its usually on someone else's wrist..

I use this.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-SLOT-WATCH-STORAGE-ROSE-WOOD-DISPLAY-CHEST-BOX-DISPLAY-WOODEN-CASE-CABINET-/224246115027?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

It suits me.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Alpha550t said:


> That's a bargain


 For £56 + £32 shipping I'd want a watch as well as the box. :biggrin:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

spinynorman said:


> For £56 + £32 shipping I'd want a watch as well as the box. :biggrin:


 £32 shipping from Australia - I'd want a kangaroo to drop it off for that price! - It's an empty box ffs :bash:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Haha, £89 is a bit too much for a watch that didn't cost me much more than that.

A little ashamed to admit that I am very temted to get one from the US that is coming in around £46!


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Dekla make nice watches from what I've seen. Couple of owners over at TZ that seem happy and lots of options for customisation. Wonder what the reserve is now?!

That Filson watch will be a collaboration. Shinola are a Detroit based brand that do some stuff (or used to) in house. Filson are a clothes brand.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Kamakazie! said:


> Dekla make nice watches from what I've seen. Couple of owners over at TZ that seem happy and lots of options for customisation. Wonder what the reserve is now?!
> 
> That Filson watch will be a collaboration. Shinola are a Detroit based brand that do some stuff (or used to) in house. Filson are a clothes brand.


 Having seen the auction go all the way through a couple of times, my guess is that the reserve is between £450 and £500, but that is just a hunch.

I quite like the Filson one, but there is something that makes me think of a cross between Timberland and Superdry (can't really put my finger on it).


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Bricey said:


> Having seen the auction go all the way through a couple of times, my guess is that the reserve is between £450 and £500, but that is just a hunch.
> 
> I quite like the Filson one, but there is something that makes me think of a cross between Timberland and Superdry (can't really put my finger on it).


 Filson are definitely in a different price bracket to either of those but stylistically Timberland is pretty bang on!

I haven't priced one of these up but £450 wouldn't be too bad I don't think.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Kamakazie! said:


> Filson are definitely in a different price bracket to either of those but stylistically Timberland is pretty bang on!
> 
> I haven't priced one of these up but £450 wouldn't be too bad I don't think.


 :thumbsup:

I think the "Superdry" feeling I was getting was more to do with the case back vs Superdry clothing more than a watch-to-watch comparison.

Superdry or Tokyo Laundry would love that caseback imo!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Some watch related junk. For a start, these cufflinks with the hour markers "1ish", "2ish" etc. Imagine the stress in some quarters if that was on an actual watch. :crazy5vh:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184575231216

And for those of us who will never have a real working tourbillon, consolation cuff links.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264077662299

Copies of the Horological Journal abound, for example from Feb 1954 with some much-loved names advertising on the cover.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254302954832

Britten's "Old Clocks & Watches and their Makers", good for researching those heirlooms from great grandfather's shed.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143931218084

Bailie's "Watchmakers and Clockmakers of the World", though not with the later revisions by Brian Loomes.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324502573761

History of the Self Winding Watch by Chapuis & Jaquet

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324427603541


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Previous postings led me to this little pretty

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shinola-Runwell-36mm-Midsize-Watch-/265152249447?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

This ended with no bids at £50 start last time out, but looks a nice watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Timex-Waterbury-Traditional-Automatic-Open-Heart-Dial-42mm-Leather-Strap-Watch-/234003958612?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

@antjrice or @Davey P to fight over this one :laughing2dw:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-FOSSIL-BQ-2500-SILICONE-STRAP-WATCH-FULLY-RUNNING-LOVELY-ORDER-FOSSL-TIN-/294159333540?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Hand winding alarm watch from Memocall

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-VINTAGE-MEMOCALL-17-JEWELS-ALARM-SHOCK-RESISTANT-SWISS-MADE-WATCH-/324604451005?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Continuing the musical theme from guitars to LP's now we have speakers (funky watch box!)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-BOSE-CHRONOGRAPH-7898-Watch-Box-and-Papers-/154439841259?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I hate thos Gucci, but I cant unsee it so thought I would inflict I on you all too

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gucci-YA157410-Grip-38MM-Unisex-Stainless-Steel-Watch-/194105983308?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Strange that this is being sold from someone in London

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Gents-Rotary-Automatic-Day-date-Gold-Plated-Watch-Working-Excellent-/393304202852?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A nice looking automatic movement on this dugena

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-DUGENA-MATIC-VINTAGE-AUTOMATIC-MENS-WATCH-CALIBER-Forster-222-25-JEWELS-/164853259150?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bargain Citizen "speedmaster" today

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-citizen-eco-drive-watch-/124710099003?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

Bricey said:


> Previous postings led me to this little pretty
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shinola-Runwell-36mm-Midsize-Watch-/265152249447?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 I was going to buy a Runwell when the brand launched its first watch. Must have been 2013 or something. Love the wire lugs - it's what I keep coming back to on the Nomos Metro.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Whisper it......Excalibur

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Excalibur-17-Jewels-Incabloc-Gents-Watch-Working-Excellent-/393304269112?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pretty Classy Fossil

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fossil-Watch-Asher-BQ1030-Black-Chronograph-Great-Condition-/154440037232?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Whisper it......Excalibur


 I heard that! :laugh:

I'm getting the feeling that the Excalibur I have is probably the only one I'll buy.


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

I was outbid on a gents Excalibur a couple of days ago - for not very much money - much less than Bricey's above. I was interested in it specifically because it was the same case size and very similar shape to a very much more expensive vintage gents Omega I'm looking at - and I thought it would allow me to wear it for a while and see if the size was appropriate for me. I'm after something special for sentimental reasons and am getting twitchy about the potential cost.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A few to share for Thursday:

Firstly for those that are fans of a big old Tempore Lux but don't like the idea of auto's, the stainless steel Chrono model is still available with the serial number of 00001:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234000581161?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140131123730%26meid%3D9827417eb4ce4da2ad0d9f0339544c30%26pid%3D100167%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D324597843178%26itm%3D234000581161%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D5411%26algv%3DDefaultOrganic%26brand%3DLux&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940










Smart and Sporty Tissot blue face chrono at a good starting price and only 10 hours to run...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274784096185?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649










Certina DS Podium, Gold and Black at a crazy (imo) low price as it looks like new. I'll be honest I was sorely tempted to go for this, but I have a Certina in my collection already and am trying not to have duplicate brands in the boxes as I am a bit odd. Still wondering if there are no bids whether I might jump in late and then decide which gets to stay once it arrives.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265156592750?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649










I assume (possibly wrongly) that Heritor are one of those 'micro brands' that are actually just cheap watches trying to look more expensive than they really are, sort of like a Tesco no-name brand but with better marketing (ala Klaus Kobec???), if I am wrong (or right but you don't care), then this looks quite nice:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265153196886?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649










Another Tissot Chrono, pretty taken with this one (but plumped for something a little different this time around)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384156278575?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
























Or maybe a Tissot BOGOF is of interest?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234003693079?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649










A Bulova dial that can't decide whether it is a Seamaster or a Raymond Weil

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274794307255?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

















And my purchase from last night wth the Tempore Lux proceeds

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224452690848?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649










Happy hunting!


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I would attempt to make a list (perhaps of the more comical items) if I had a better internet connection device with multiple page and copy ability than my phone.

I should probably buy a laptop instead of a watch but laptops are hard to wear on the wrist.

Anywhoo.. I enjoy seeing other watches on the bay I might have missed (some are serious and some are hilarious).. Cheers!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> I would attempt to make a list (perhaps of the more comical items) if I had a better internet connection device with multiple page and copy ability than my phone.
> 
> I should probably buy a laptop instead of a watch but laptops are hard to wear on the wrist.
> 
> Anywhoo.. I enjoy seeing other watches on the bay I might have missed (some are serious and some are hilarious).. Cheers!


 Occasionally I share something I quite like, the majority are those that either make me scratch my head or squint at the screen, but its fun to share them all and see what others find that has a similar impact on them.

This seems awfully low with 3 hours to go, don't know what the reserve is set at, but ever the buy it now price of £475 seems light (I just sold the silver faced model for £720).

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303988051320?hash=item46c7198d78:g:km0AAOSw9~lglCTs










I think that the black dial is usually a little cheaper second hand than the silver, but would have expected £500+ as a sales figure.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A few ending this evening:

Tissot at a good price:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164854093752?hash=item266211d7b8%3Ag%3AXgsAAOSwB69glQ5y&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










Nice, simple looking handwinding Adriatica

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402823784500?hash=item5dca2b2834%3Ag%3A-HEAAOSw7vRffdY5&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










Is it a Wristwatch? - Yes it is. Is it a pocket watch - also yes. A watch that is all things to all men!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144036397894?hash=item21893d0346%3Ag%3AGIkAAOSwpb1gmr8q&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










One for the lovers of Mother Russia

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203445196804?hash=item2f5e475804%3Ag%3Av-oAAOSwoR9geHuZ&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










I had never before come across a Seiko Starfish, my eyes have been opened

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254970168515?hash=item3b5d6804c3%3Ag%3Ad9wAAOSwthJgiro7&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










A nice old Bucherer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164854748274?hash=item26621bd472%3Ag%3Ay9oAAOSw5~dglYvj&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










A Favre-Leuba QUARTZ (not seen that before) and with original box and papers (rarely see that either!). And sold in the UK not from India!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393306496992?hash=item5b92e4dfe0%3Ag%3AZGoAAOSwzYtglZFu&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000

















Strange rectangular Gucci

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174765647133?hash=item28b0d8251d%3Ag%3AjYUAAOSwLoJgkGl~&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










An older Oris GMT automatic

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174759751554?hash=item28b07e2f82%3Ag%3AJPAAAOSwFL5glBtb&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










That pretty little Shinola is coming around

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265152249447?hash=item3dbc4e3e67%3Ag%3AJ6oAAOSw-~9gi8-q&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










Low priced Khaki handwind

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184827282118?hash=item2b089082c6%3Ag%3AdIEAAOSwWwNgmONL&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










Corgeut "speedmaster" homage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384152762042?hash=item597149f6ba%3Ag%3AtcwAAOSwV-5gllHZ&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000










Generally less bargains at the weekend, but often the more left-field oddballs, so stay tuned for a weekend edition of ebay fun!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> A Favre-Leuba QUARTZ (not seen that before) and with original box and papers (rarely see that either!). And sold in the UK not from India!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393306496992?hash=item5b92e4dfe0%3Ag%3AZGoAAOSwzYtglZFu&LH_Auction=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000


 Assuming that is what it says it is, that's quite a special watch.

http://www.crazywatches.pl/favre-leuba-32768hz-gp352-master-quartz-1972


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> Assuming that is what it says it is, that's quite a special watch.
> 
> http://www.crazywatches.pl/favre-leuba-32768hz-gp352-master-quartz-1972


 Can we pretend I've "got a good eye" and ignore that if you start at a dart board, some of the poop might end up on the bullseye?

Joking aside, my very first vintage purchase when I started collecting was a hand winding FL Sea King that I loved to bits, and then eventually broke. I've remained find of the brand because of that.

Strange brand as far as the second hand market, they seem to either be under £50 or over £1k, with little in-between.


----------



## GezzaT (May 12, 2021)

Omg this thread is like crack, I keep clicking eBay threads I can't help myself, might need an intervention. :crazy5vh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Can we pretend I've "got a good eye" and ignore that if you start at a dart board, some of the poop might end up on the bullseye?
> 
> Joking aside, my very first vintage purchase when I started collecting was a hand winding FL Sea King that I loved to bits, and then eventually broke. I've remained find of the brand because of that.
> 
> Strange brand as far as the second hand market, they seem to either be under £50 or over £1k, with little in-between.


 I tend to avoid them because, even with a UK seller there's a good chance of getting a Mumbai special. Also they're pretty well known, so the chances of digging up anything interesting in their background is small. I didn't know they were that early in the quartz revolution though.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Wonky watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omologato-Laguna-Seca-/114799201504?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Interesting green chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Men-s-Chronograph-Vintage-1960s-GLOBA-SPORT-Telemeter-Drivers-Watch-/144037994511?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Serious bezel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swiss-legend-mens-watch-Grande-Sport-Black-face-/124715923746?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Tag ped

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heuer-vintage-boxed-Pedometer-Ref-600-/265149757735?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A g-shock that doesn't look like the others

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-shock-G-011-/284294547091?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cheap Victorinox

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-victorinox-swiss-watches-/114802510770?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Tissot tag-a-like

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tissot-mens-watch-/265153923745?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Anybody ever looked at a watch and thought it needed MORE dials?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kristian-Kiel-Watch-/333999897190?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

For the man who likes to go commando

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-ROYAL-MARINES-COMMANDO-MENS-MILITARY-STEEL-QUARTZ-WRISTWATCH-LOVELY-/384154862612?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Spare/repair handwinder with great date windows

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-gents-wristwatch-THE-ANGUS-DE-LUXE-mechanical-watch-spares-repair-AVIA-/333879045653?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

If you wife is a keen darts :sign_wtf:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vinatge-Ladies-Milus-Incabloc-Watch-17-Jewel-Mechanical-Gold-Plated-Working-/194114751566?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Unusual Swatch chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Swatch-JetLag-SCM102-Chronograph-/184825773655?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another for repair, but a nice looking Fortis

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-gents-wristwatch-FORTIS-SKYLARK-automatic-watch-working-spares-or-repair-/333886342774?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Good price on a Swiss Railways

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mondain-Official-Swiss-Railways-Watch-large-Size-gents-/184825807684?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bargain bucket g-shock

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Gents-Men-Black-Watch-GA-200-/224452468136?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Seiko's busiest ever dial

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SNA411-Flight-Alarm-Chronograph-Wrist-Watch-for-repair-/133755751409?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Never heard of Appella

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Appella-Sapphire-Crystal-ref-117-25j-Swiss-made-water-resistant-50M-/194120354569?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cheaper than a Cartier tank

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-MAPPIN-WEBB-UNISEX-QUARTZ-WATCH-SILVER-AND-GOLD-ELEGANT-RARE-BARG-/174765445546?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

How's your blood pressure?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Seiko-S229-5000-Pulsemeter-Digital-Watch-/254972970822?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Seiko that looks like a Hamilton

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Chronograph-Alarm-Black-unusual-design-/274791600148?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bond fans (repair)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Rare-James-Bond-For-Your-Eyes-Only-Wrist-Watch-Spares-Repairs-NOT-WORKIN-/164857385895?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Never heard on Linjer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Linjer-Chronograph-Mens-Watch-41mm-Navy-Dial-Navy-Leather-Strap-/114800253788?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Strange looking Givenchi

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-MENS-Watch-RRP-650-00-/144038202975?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice vintage Bulova set-o-matic

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Vintage-Bulova-Dual-Day-Set-O-Matic-Automatic-Watch-with-Day-Date-N7-/402834786581?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky Festina

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Festina-Chronograph-Watch-F16275-/144034448401?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

The bubbliest bubby crystal watch Iver ever seen from Zeno

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zeno-Watch-Basel-dive-watch-Army-diver-300-Automatic-acrylic-high-dome-glass-/234002247495?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

These are just weird looking

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/pulsar-spoon-watch-excellent-condition-/313523533851?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Very strange

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOREL-KALEIDESCOPE-WATCH-1960S-/133757867970?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Even strangererer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRILLIANT-VINTAGE-COLLECTABLE-PEPSI-GENERATIONEXT-WATCH-STEEL-STRAP-DOME-FACE-/402828560880?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

What, and I cannot stress this enough, the bejebus is this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Rare-Asymetric-Paul-Smith-Watch-Mystery-Dial-/194117768773?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Despite me being a bit mean to Citizen earlier today, that looks pretty good (and a nice box)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-World-time-A-T-LTD-EDITION-/164859191337?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I do feel that for so a low price budget brand, Pulsar do make some decent looking watches with plenty of detail

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/pulsar-chronograph-watch-/154448240096?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Once again Rotary show us where Rolex stole all of their iconic designs from

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-GB00027-04-Watch-/203448006778?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Hugo with a triple dial

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Hugo-Boss-Designer-Watch-1513398-CLASSIC-Steel-Black-Dial-Genuine-/402830880048?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Never heard of them, but quite like it

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Horological-Tool-Dept-micro-brand-Manual-Wind-Paul-Newman-style-chronograph-/274789756696?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

"Surfboard" from a mini Cooper?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REC-Mini-Mk1-M2-Collector-Chronograph-Watch-from-Recycled-Classic-Mini-Cooper-/303997993493?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Yugoslavia's take on a Speedmaster (I don't actually know where its from)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REC-Mini-Mk1-M2-Collector-Chronograph-Watch-from-Recycled-Classic-Mini-Cooper-/303997993493?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Low price Steinhart

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steinhart-Ocean-Vintage-Military-OVM-Mk1-/294170880362?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Pretty funky old Hamilton hand wind

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamilton-Mens-Watch-825003-3-with-ETA-2789-mech-not-working-spares-or-repair-/124720007411?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Steve Davis's old Ebel!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EBEL-WATCH-owned-by-STEVE-DAVIS-snooker-champion-timepiece-wrist-watch-/313532559820?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bricey said:


> Steve Davis's old Ebel!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EBEL-WATCH-owned-by-STEVE-DAVIS-snooker-champion-timepiece-wrist-watch-/313532559820?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 A classic case of read the description carefully before bidding - "The actual watch is being sold at auction , lot 161 on May the 26th by Gardiner Houlgate auctioneers at Corsham near Bath. *My ebay auction is for the 6 pictures shown only. *

No wonder the bidding starts at 1p :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Davey P said:


> A classic case of read the description carefully before bidding - "The actual watch is being sold at auction , lot 161 on May the 26th by Gardiner Houlgate auctioneers at Corsham near Bath. *My ebay auction is for the 6 pictures shown only. *
> 
> No wonder the bidding starts at 1p :laughing2dw:


 oops:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Steve Davis's old Ebel!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EBEL-WATCH-owned-by-STEVE-DAVIS-snooker-champion-timepiece-wrist-watch-/313532559820?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Interesting.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Bow said:


> Interesting.


 Just the photos on eBay though.



Alpha550t said:


> Just the photos on eBay though.


 Sorry, just spotted Davy.p. reply.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Odd looking "motorhead" watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motorhead-V8-Solid-Stainless-Steel-Watch-/324620395403?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not a colour combo I'd ever considered, but I do have hay-fever so maybe it would help my allergies?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROMANSON-ANTI-ALLERGIC-TITANIUM-RL0586SM-CARAMEL-COLOURED-SWISS-QUARTZ-WATCH-/303995401621?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Any Captain Morgan fans?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Captain-Morgan-original-Spiced-Rum-wrist-watch-with-real-leather-straps-/353493494282?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

For fans of old Casio digital watches

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RETRO-DIGITAL-WATCH-COLLECTION-CASIO-F-91W-CA-53W-CALCULATOR-AMAZFIT-NEO-/224464799966?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

To be honest, it seems pretty slim pickings in my cheap and unusual searches at the moment, so here is a couple of lovely Ball's at good prices for those with a slightly higher pay threshold

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ball-Trainmaster-Streamliner-NM1060D-S5-BK-Automatic-Watch-Tritium-/194128976456?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALL-engineer-Swiss-automatic-watch-water-resistant-luminous-dial-rubber-strap-/284295021690?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Happy hunting.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Friday nights fun bag

Swatch diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swatch-Irony-Watch-Black-Suit-Big-Classic-Watch-YWS454-41mm-Quartz-Explorer-/254981683748?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Someone called Peter really really wanted his name of a watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peter-England-Mens-Watch-/144039632501?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Fancy old Cornavin

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Large-Date-Cornavin-Datocor-Watch-/124727888270?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Strange/interesting looking cheapo from Lexon

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lexon-Chronograph-Watch-/144039927573?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nixon Metallica

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nixon-Metallica-Limited-Edition-Watch-/174771713087?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Maybe rather than another vintage inspired diver, I should just go real vintage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-MIREXAL-Diver-17-jewels-Swiss-watch-Working-/164870352460?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart cheap Seiko Chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-mens-watch-4T57-Chronograph-nice-condition-/124725264883?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Has @mach 0.0013137 ever double-diuble wristed?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Phillip-Stein-Fruitz-Watches-/265160814578?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A nice Certina diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Certina-DS-First-Quartz-Watch-with-Box-/184838258486?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

If you've enjoyed a drink tonight, try saying "it's a bargain, blue Briston"

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Briston-Clubmaster-Unisex-Blue-Chronograph-Watch-Display-Model-RRP-100-UK-/144042359380?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Only ever noticed Garrards in gold previous to this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-GARRARD-STAINLESS-STEEL-GENTS-WRISTWATCH-/265160881341?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

If @AVO feels the need to up his quota of purple (f#$&€@g purple!!!)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TW-STEEL-Chronograph-Gents-Watch-Purple-/174769647631?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

What's small and red and going to be like marmite?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Anker-Watch-/294177161885?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Some cracking lume on this Citizen

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-Blue-Dial-Day-Date-Stainless-Steel-Automatic-Mens-Watch-8200-S108322-/164870572641?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cheap Railway watch but needing a new strap

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mondaine-Official-Swiss-Railway-Watch-SBB-CFF-FFS-Mens-/303998018738?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Find me a watch with sexier lugs than these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Russian-Mechanical-Hand-Winding-Wrist-watch-581887-/303998071037?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very green Cronos bronze diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cronos-Bronze-Diver-62MAS-Homage-Automatic-200m-Waterproof-Emerald-Green-Dial-/393324643366?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Maybe I should give in to g-shock and have one digital watch if only to set the time by on my others?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-Shock-DW-5600BBN-1ER-43mm-Black-Resin-Case-with-Black-Nylon-Cloth-Strap-/274798344207?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another of those Rotary Speedmaster types

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Les-Originales-Watch-/174766575762?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I know I should not like anything about this, but I kinda do

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LINKS-MANS-WATCH-DRIVER-HARDLY-WORN-/294177400504?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Some watches are beautiful, this is not one of them, but its unique and funky looking

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Heuer-Senator-GMT-Vintage-LCD-Watch-Spares-Or-Repair-/224462612204?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Happy hunting to anyone daft enough to still be checking in on this thread!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Find me a watch with sexier lugs than these
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Russian-Mechanical-Hand-Winding-Wrist-watch-581887-/303998071037?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 I just bought a new one from Meranom for under £55 new, all in.

out of stock now though. Oh, and they list it as a "Woman's watch". :laughing2dw:

https://meranom.com/en/vostok/58/vostok-watch-581887.html


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Fancy old Cornavin
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Large-Date-Cornavin-Datocor-Watch-/124727888270?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Cornavin turns up from time to time in my researches of other things. I suspect some connection between Adolf Muller of Geneva, who rescued Cornavin Watch from the bankruptcy of its owner in 1959, and Erna Muller, also of Geneva, who was involved with Brevinex/MuDu.

I wish I'd seen that earlier - for the two-wheel date window and Venus cal 221 it's not a bad buy for a ton.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> Cornavin turns up from time to time in my researches of other things. I suspect some connection between Adolf Muller of Geneva, who rescued Cornavin Watch from the bankruptcy of its owner in 1959, and Erna Muller, also of Geneva, who was involved with Brevinex/MuDu.
> 
> I wish I'd seen that earlier - for the two-wheel date window and Venus cal 221 it's not a bad buy for a ton.


 Everyday is a school day


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> Cornavin turns up from time to time in my researches of other things. I suspect some connection between Adolf Muller of Geneva, who rescued Cornavin Watch from the bankruptcy of its owner in 1959, and Erna Muller, also of Geneva, who was involved with Brevinex/MuDu.
> 
> I wish I'd seen that earlier - for the two-wheel date window and Venus cal 221 it's not a bad buy for a ton.


 I thought that after 1960 everything was connected to everyone because of the old 'quartz quake' where if they didn't squash up together, they were out of business.

I'm under the impression that the government started to pool them all together to save the industry and ETA had to start supplying (mostly) every movement for everybody.

Isn't this the reason we're seeing so many cheap watches on ebay stating "Swiss made" because that's were the movements were from with others saying "geneve" to state thats where the makers were making them?

Sorry if I'm a bit ignorant about all this, I'm a bit new to the whole intricacies of the story.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Sunday Funday

Good luck guessing the time with this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ora-Lattea-Wristwatch-RRP-140-simple-Minimalist-design-/114809896456?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice cheap Bulova diver chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Bulova-Classic-Black-Rubber-Strap-Chronograph-Watch-98A192-used-/184840342099?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Sure someone had a 'fat face' mini collection going

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GREAT-LOOKING-FAT-FACE-HEAVY-STAINLESS-FF22037-QUARTZ-DATE-WATCH-100M-WR-/384171216847?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Looks good nick and good price on a Citizen diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-NH8381-63L-Automatic-Divers-Watch-100m-Water-Resistance-RRP-400-24hr-/133767982433?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Gucci not really my thing, but no reserve and low for their diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Gucci-Dive-Watch-RRP-1-050-GOLDSMITHS-/284303026414?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Planet Orient?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orient-Mako-XL-Automatic-Wristwatch-Planet-Orient-/284296138152?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I have a soft spot for Roamer, nice dive chrono here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Roamer-R-Power-Quartz-Chronograph-/384167959321?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A mini watch that appears to smile at you

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-Chronograph-Watch-BMW-Rare-/114810140945?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Edifice in good nick

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-Edifice-Mens-Gents-Watch-Mint-/402849179645?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Night night all


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Hahaha. That mini is crazy.

Yeah, someone in here has a collection of fat face. Not sure if they like quartz ones or not.

I was going to buy a Mini watch at one time.. one of these..









Until I found out that they had been copy/faked out of existence 

I decided to bodyswerve them. Those and the BMW ones. It seems that BMW made a lot of them by OEM and people could simply buy the same watch by the same company and OEM them too!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

And for this afternoon....

I'm pretty basic, but not an alpha

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lovley-Alpha-Basic-Watch-/164869182439?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A less basic Timex that looks interesting

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Timex-Intelligence-1854-Mans-Watch-/254981180297?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Seiko that you are not going to swap the bracelet on

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Chronograph-Alarm-Rare-Version-in-the-UK-/274799384654?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Sub-dial-tastic

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kristian-Kiel-Watch-/334003298171?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A calculator that is hidden!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-FTP-30-Flip-Top-Databank-Calculator-Watch-/114810359626?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky vintage Edox

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EDOX-DELPHIN-Swiss-Quartz-Mens-Wristwatch-/334003312894?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Something modern looking from Boldr

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boldr-Venture-Windup-LE-automatic-watch-titanium-case-x3-Straps-/154455831607?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Loreo sub homage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Loreo-Submariner-style-stainless-steel-dive-watch-black-/224463906535?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A vintage Zodiac with lots of character

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-ZODIAC-HERMATIC-521B-GOLD-PLATED-HAND-WINDING-MENS-WATCH-WITH-SUBDIAL-/402843693015?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Something weird looking

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EGARD-Quantus-V3-Mayan-rose-gold-limited-edition-of-3000-complete-barley-worn-/124727374078?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Very fancy vintage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Rare-Mens-9ct-Gold-Art-Deco-Swiss-Wristwatch-1928-/224468493273?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Mont Blanc dressy watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mont-Blanc-Meisterstuck-Watch-7002-/174769846648?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Simple cheep Tissot in need of a good clean

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Tissot-Swiss-Pack-PR100-Quartz-Watch-with-Date-P362-462-1-/402849654489?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice Victorinox chrono in red and white

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VICTORINOX-Alliance-Sport-Chronograph-Mens-Watch-241819-/174771073795?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Interesting looking vintage hand wind

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-VISCONTE-Automatic-25j-NIVAFLEX-Vintage-Mens-Wristwatch-1950s-60s-GP-/303999477463?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Simple Luch dress watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Luch-Poljot-de-Luxe-2209-Russian-dress-watch-gold-plated-/324627253774?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Easy open vintage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Gents-Imperios-9ct-Gold-Mechanical-Watch-/174771089829?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another vintage addition with a pretty dial

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Allaine-AUTOMATIC-25-RUBIS-Wristwatch-Mens-GOLD-PLATED-Rare-DIAL-/303999522948?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice example Bulova Accutron vintage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bulova-accutron-214-Men-s-Watch-/194133636653?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart manual wind Junghans

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1950s-JUNGHANS-TRILASTIC-Manual-Wind-Gold-Plated-Watch-Fully-Working-/144021751601?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cool Shinola

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shinola-Argonite-Watch-705-Detroit-Rose-Gold-Used-But-Good-Condtion-/402859329150?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bulcky black Fossil

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fossil-Neutra-FS5474P-44mm-Stainless-Steel-Case-Black-Bracelet-Wrist-Watch-for-/124727573055?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Unusual square Omega

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omega-Constellation-automatic-watch-Cal-684-good-working-order-lovely-bracelet-/194132872467?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Very smart old Oris

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIS-Super-Star-Cal-645Kif-Automatic-Gents-Date-Watch-/234010329791?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not heard of Ronet, but it's a pretty vintage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ronet-Boxed-Vintage-Gents-Watch-GWO-/114809299178?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Busted LED Orient

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Digital-Red-LED-Mens-Watch-ORIENT-Touchtron-Quartz-1976-Spares-repairs-/194126045430?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Any love for Orange?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-WATCH-SECTOR-EXPANDER-90-VINTAGE-RETRO-RARE-OLD-MANS-WATCHES-MENS-CLOTHES-/294179280266?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice vintage Roamer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roamer-Popular-Boxed-Vintage-Gents-Watch-GWO-/114809301765?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another vintage Oris

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIS-Cal-581Kif-Watch-/234010666061?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice simple Seiko

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Seiko-Automatic-4R35-01R0-Watch-With-Box-And-Book-Working-/324627652161?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not something you'll see everyday

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970-HEBE-Futuristic-SPACE-AGE-ETA-2789-1-AUTOMATIC-Retro-Vintage-Men-39mm-Watch-/114806237619?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Iys a day for vintage Oris watches

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ORIS-Cal-392Kif-Watch-/234010673804?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Crazy Yema

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/yema-led-digital-watch-YEMA-digital-watch-gold-coloured-YEMA-LED-WATCH-/124727580236?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not your average Seiko diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1989-BUDDY-SEIKO-Scuba-Diver-QUARTZ-200M-Watch-3E35-002B-80s-RARE-/254981191047?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Vintage Zenith

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Zenith-Swiss-Made-Automatic-Wristwatch-With-German-Expandro-Strap-/203454926964?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

For fans of red

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-WATCH-CASIO-3139-WV200E-WAVE-CEPTOR-OLD-VINTAGE-MANS-WATCHES-MENS-CLOTHES-/294179302948?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pulsar auto with open heart

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pulsar-Automatic-Watch-Open-Heart-Seiko-Movement-NH38A-PU7023X1-/313531655705?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky Torgoen GMT

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Torgoen-T25-GMT-Function-Mens-Watch-/174770941675?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart Jazzmaster GMT

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamilton-Jazzmaster-GMT-Traveler-II-Automatic-Watch-Non-Running-Needs-Service-/184841080437?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Vintage Bucherer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bucherer-25-jewels-Automatic-Date-Watch-/234010697008?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

So a bumper edition today, some bargains and some b0//0€£$, I'm exhausted and back off to bed!

Happy hunting.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Some very interesting finds there, for me anyway.



Bricey said:


> Interesting looking vintage hand wind
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-VISCONTE-Automatic-25j-NIVAFLEX-Vintage-Mens-Wristwatch-1950s-60s-GP-/303999477463?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 The movement is early PUW automatic and Mikrolisk says "Visconte" is by Franz Grassl of Vienna. Luckily I don't collect German watches.  I wonder what the reserve is. 



Bricey said:


> Smart manual wind Junghans
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1950s-JUNGHANS-TRILASTIC-Manual-Wind-Gold-Plated-Watch-Fully-Working-/144021751601?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Seems to be heading for a bargain price, unless it really takes off at the end. Luckily, for my wallet, I don't collect German watches.



Bricey said:


> Another vintage addition with a pretty dial
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Allaine-AUTOMATIC-25-RUBIS-Wristwatch-Mens-GOLD-PLATED-Rare-DIAL-/303999522948?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Early 1950s Allaine. I've got one of those and I haven't seen another since I bought mine. Watching to see how much it goes for. 



Bricey said:


> Not heard of Ronet, but it's a pretty vintage
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ronet-Boxed-Vintage-Gents-Watch-GWO-/114809299178?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 I hadn't heard of them either, but Mikrolisk says Rone Watch Co, who also had the trademark "Bravingtons", the name of a London jeweller.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> Some very interesting finds there, for me anyway.
> 
> The movement is early PUW automatic and Mikrolisk says "Visconte" is by Franz Grassl of Vienna. Luckily I don't collect German watches.  I wonder what the reserve is.
> 
> ...


 At this point half the links I post are to find out what they are from you! :notworthy:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> At this point half the links I post are to find out what they are from you! :notworthy:


 Keep them coming, I enjoy searching them out.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

SolaVeritate said:


> I thought that after 1960 everything was connected to everyone because of the old 'quartz quake' where if they didn't squash up together, they were out of business.
> 
> I'm under the impression that the government started to pool them all together to save the industry and ETA had to start supplying (mostly) every movement for everybody.
> 
> ...


 The "quartz crisis" gets blamed for a lot of things that were going on long before quartz watches were ever thought of. The consolidation of Swiss movement manufacturers into Ebauches SA started in the 1930s. Equally a lot of small watch assemblers survived into the 1980s. I don't think there was any business connection between Cornavin and Brevinex, but the Mullers may have been related.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Unusual Rotary finishing very soon

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-Rotary-Watch-With-Spare-Links-Stunning-Needs-A-New-Battery-Mint-/284296630159?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very green dial, I hate it

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POLJOT-2609H-17JEWELS-VINTAGE-SOVIET-RUSSIAN-MECHANICAL-WRISTWATCH-USSR-/402847971457?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I do love seeing watches this old with the original box

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Services-5-jewel-watch-gold-strap-wind-up-working-with-original-case-box-/164869697705?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Gotta catch 'em all

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Rare-Pokemon-Digital-Watch-With-3-Interchangeable-Faces-And-Straps-1999-/133762764617?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

TW Steel for Hublot fans

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TW-Steel-CEO-TECH-Mens-Watch-/124727766803?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not a watch, but very cheap for a Wolf winder

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wolf-watch-winder-for-Watches-of-Switzerland-/254981659760?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

One for @spinynorman to teach me about (shame no movement picture)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Vintage-Military-Style-Lorton-Watch-Co-15-Jewel-AS-1130-Wehrmachtswerk-/144041855955?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Fairly sure Gorby is missing something in that pic

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RUSSIAN-POLITICAL-WATCH-GORBACHEV-CCCP-USSR-SOVIET-1980s-SLAVA-COMMUNIST-/144041541082?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Shame someone doesn't collect German watches, think of the fun you could have just with the strap

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Zentra-German-made-mechanical-mans-watch-/174771321640?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another oldie with its original box, bravo

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PILOT-25-JEWELS-Swiss-Made-Vintage-AUTOMATIC-Mens-Watch-/144045964750?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another vintage Bulova, really is a day for them it seems

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1969-BULOVA-Sea-King-Whale-Automatic-Original-Clean-Dial-w-Date-Gold-Filled-RUNS-/274796752348?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I know nothing of movements (as I regularly illustrate on here) nor have I heard of Dogma, but this is a wow watch imo, genuinely would love to hear Mr Norman's views and history lesson on this stunning vintage watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Swiss-Chronograph-wristwatch-Dogma-Chronograph-watch-1940s-in-GRO-17J-/402850228541?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> One for @spinynorman to teach me about (shame no movement picture)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Vintage-Military-Style-Lorton-Watch-Co-15-Jewel-AS-1130-Wehrmachtswerk-/144041855955?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 You know how to pick 'em. 

According to Mikrolisk, "Lorton" was registered by Mulco SA in La Chaux-de-Fonds on 19th April 1937.

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280&suchwort=lorton&searchWhere=all

In the 1950s, Mulco registered a lot of trademarks with Spanish names, for example "MULCO TROTAMUNDOS" (GLOBETROTTER in Spanish). These were taken over in the 1970s by Henrique C.A. Pfeffer of Caracas, Venezuela, so I guess that's where they had been going.

There is a Mulco Watches today, based in Miami. The story they tell runs from 1958, when "Mr Muller" founded the Swiss company. That's partly true, Robert Muller became President in 1957, following a change of management. Mulco originally started, however, in 1931, when "Mühlematter and Grimm" decided they needed a snappier name.

I found this handwinding chronograph on Catawiki, with a 1950s Venus 170 inside. I think it's rather nice.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Starting tonight off with an ends in 10 minutes bargain bucket Rotary

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Mens-Watch-WI1-In-original-box-with-instructions-and-guarantee-/284297680879?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Now, someone tell me whats going on with this movement????

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-GENTS-19-JEWELS-SWISS-SORNA-CHRONOGRAPH-MECHANICAL-HAND-WIND-WATCH-/154457376684?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

One for the record collectors

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fossil-Crosley-Watch-/334006962054?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very smooth Swatch chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SWATCH-ALL-STAINLESS-STEEL-IRONY-AG-2005-CHRONOGRAPH-WATCH-/254982871733?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Thought Champion made spark plugs

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Champion-watch-quartz-excellent-shape-and-working-condition-new-battery-/373583560882?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Some old watches look a bit old, others look really old

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-9ct-gold-James-Walker-Mens-Leather-Strap-Watch-in-Original-Box-/194137851951?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I do like the sharp lines and angles of these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tissot-PRX-Blue-Mens-Watch-T137-410-11-041-00-/184843874341?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Interesting case and dial on this Rotary given recent other threads

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Legacy-Swiss-Made-Quartz-Silver-Steel-White-Dial-Men-GB90173-01-/284298232330?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Hey @mach 0.0013137 what are you like at fixing wobbly hands?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROTARY-GENTS-CHRONOGRAPH-WATCHES-X-2-FOR-SPARES-OR-REPAIRS-Both-Have-Loose-Hands-/284298248617?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

If this is not technically a bund, then I've found a strap I like less than a bund

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-REGENCY-SHOCKPROOF-21-JEWEL-WATCH-LEATHER-STRAP-GOOD-WORKING-CONDITION-/363401419269?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Lively old Roamer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roamer-Watch-Brevete-17-Jewels-Super-Shock-Swiss-Made-/154458221763?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Good price (currently) on a nice Jazzmaster

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Hamilton-Jazzmaster-Viewmatic-44mm-Automatic-Watch-H32715531-/154463025115?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Thought this was quite interesting.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omega-Constellation-14k-Gold-Plated-Vintage-Watch-1969-/203457591839?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

This cost £88 in 1969. Inflated to today's value that would make it about £1,200 today.

How much would a comparable spec Omega cost in 2021?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Thought this was quite interesting.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omega-Constellation-14k-Gold-Plated-Vintage-Watch-1969-/203457591839?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> 
> ...


 Considering what else they managed to photograph clearly, why post an out of focus close-up of the watch?

Camerer Cuss & Co. They should be commissioners for oaths.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> Camerer Cuss & Co.


 Also one of our most respected watchmakers, jewellers, retailers, & published horological writers. :yes:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Decent price for a Fortis

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Fortis-Flieger-Pilot-25-Jewels-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-/203471574691?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I so like Borealis

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Boreallis-Scorpionfish-v2-Automatic-MINT-Condition-/334005804068?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Are Junghans and Squale connected? I had no idea (no surprise)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Squale-Super-20-atoms-1960-s-/203457675027?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Again showing my ignorance, I didn't realise Limit were an old watch brand I thought they were a recent cheap Argos brand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Limit-International-17-Jewels-Incabloc-Swiss-Made-Mechanical-Men-Gold-Plated-/133764225670?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Invicta don't like the middle ground do they, either identical to a popular watch design or batsh1t craziness. This is the latter.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INVICTA-S1-RALLY-YAKUZA-CHRONOGRAPH-WATCH-48-mm-GOLD-CASE-BLUE-RED-STRAP-/284303163266?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

For a bargain bucket priced Seiko, that's pretty smart imo.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Seiko-Automatic-7009-8028-Blue-Sunburst-Dial-/265164650317?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Interpol as in interpol?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Vintage-Interpol-Manual-Wind-Watch-/402854484577?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

That's an interesting take on a crown guard.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-lanvin-Ladies-Watch-1970s-1980s-/203458751768?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Are Junghans and Squale connected? I had no idea (no surprise)


 It's Jungfrau on that dial.  There was a thread a while ago about Squale divers with other names on the dial, but I can't remember the details.

@Always"watching" is the expert on Limit. There's a topic on them in his section.

Ps. We've also done Interpol before, without any clear result. Perhaps it does have links to international law enforcement.

https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/147711-interpol-swiss-made-watch/


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I grew up thinking Sekonda were good watches, obviously now they are cheap budget watches. Did something change with them or was I just naive as a child?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sekonda-1970s-Autodate-De-Lux-Automatic-Watch-/324632279780?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Something to pair with a nice vintage dive watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-SOS-divers-Automatic-Decompression-Meter-wrist-gauge-/164868890785?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

4 vintage watches currently running at around £7.50 each

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-vintage-watches-joblot-/144044293229?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky CCCP diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CCCP-Kalshalot-Submarine-Automatic-Men-s-watch-/284299489236?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bargain bucket g-shock

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-Shock-GA-100MB-/144046634218?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Given how high this is bidding, I have to ask "who is Harold Pinchbeck"?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harold-pinchbeck-Watch-model-Edward-/164874012889?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sicura-1970s-Jump-Hour-Watch-Mechanical-Digital-Watch-IN-ORIGINAL-CASE-/164874177270?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bricey said:


> Given how high this is bidding, I have to ask "who is Harold Pinchbeck"?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Harold-pinchbeck-Watch-model-Edward-/164874012889?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 https://www.haroldpinchbeck.co.uk/

You're welcome mate :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Funky
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sicura-1970s-Jump-Hour-Watch-Mechanical-Digital-Watch-IN-ORIGINAL-CASE-/164874177270?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Argos catalogue 1973/4, yours for £8.45. Put that in your inflation calculator and see how close it gets to the £150 starting bid. :biggrin:


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Bricey said:


> I grew up thinking Sekonda were good watches, obviously now they are cheap budget watches. Did something change with them or was I just naive as a child?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sekonda-1970s-Autodate-De-Lux-Automatic-Watch-/324632279780?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Been cheap for a long time. Russian watches back in the day and the watch equivalent of a Lada - cheap, functional, and reasonably tough. Seem to remember an advert in the 80's where 2 similar looking watches were smashed up on screen, but the Sekonda it was fine because it only cost about a tenth of the other one even though it looked the same. "Beware of expensive imitations" was the strapline.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Beware of expensive imitations


 That sounds vaguely familiar. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Camera watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-Wrist-Camera-Mens-2220-WQV-1-Watch-/313536105405?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

:sign_wtf:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Momo-Eoeo-Watch-MD-014-Yellow-/184847356130?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Orvis, which I keep reading as Hovis

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orvis-Automatic-Gents-Watch-New-Strap-working-but-crown-imperfect-/324634229735?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very slim RW dress watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raymond-Weil-9155-18ct-Gold-Plated-Quartz-Watch-Black-dial-with-original-strap-/265166811981?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice looking Enicar with the date busted

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ENICAR-316-50-336GS-25-jewel-Automatic-mens-watch-Date-not-changing-/224468505100?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Anyone have 69 old Citizens laying around without a box?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-Watch-Box-New-30-40-Years-Old-X-69-Boxes-/164875536001?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Slim pickings in terms of anything particularly interesting tonight.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> :sign_wtf:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Momo-Eoeo-Watch-MD-014-Yellow-/184847356130?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Was the WTF because it looks like a watch with comedy non-working subdials at a starting price of £50? That was what I thought. Looks a bit like the Terner I got from DaveyP. :biggrin: If that is what you thought, prepare yourself for previous attempts to sell it.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Momo-Eoeo-Watch-MD-014-Yellow-/184784861230

And, though I can't find that particular watch, Momo might not be such a joke after all.

https://www.iguanasell.co.uk/collections/momo-design


----------



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

A chance to get CW C60 Sapphire cheap

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christopher-Ward-C60-Sapphire-600m-Automatic-Boxed-Papers-/402871420160?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Citizen Wingman World time under £30

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-Wingman-World-Time-/324634422989?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

This is even more :sign_wtf: than yesterday's :sign_wtf:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Tissot-Two-Timer-Analogue-Digital-D372-Midsize-Quartz-Watch-1724-/164875869311?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A vintage watch to make sure someone is paying attention

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-excalibur-21-jewels-watch-/353503521661?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I don't like Skagen and I don't like this, but I'm not always a great judge so others might at the price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Skagen-SKW6241-Multifunction-watch-Boxed-/265166917401?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky watch for a bike ride

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C14-Carbon-Earth-Watch-/203462403746?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Seiko rarely go for it with the box, bit they did here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-seiko-kinetic-watch-/124734139185?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pretty smart vintage Tissot Quartz

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TISSOT-SEASTAR-quartz-watch-with-gold-plated-36mm-case-/254982404223?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Any bugs bunny fans?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fossil-Warner-Bros-Vintage-Bugs-Bunny-Watch-2-Tone-Bracelet-/393336359038?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

What's older, the watch or the ruler?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NO-RESERVE-c1970s-Eterna-Watch-Mechanical-Wristwatch-Vintage-Antique-/274804210741?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A nice Nox

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/victorinox-watch-mens-Officers-Chronograph-/133766652010?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I'm gonna bet that "Little Daddy" is still bigger than I am comfortable with

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Diesel-Little-Daddy-Chronograph-Watch-DZ7258-/164879135266?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Sure this is something @spinynorman can learn me some knowledge on

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-OSKA-working-automatic-watch-with-Felsa-Bidynator-Kaliber-692-c1947-/402864687067?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

It's a no from me

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOREL-KALEIDESCOPE-WATCH-1960S-/133768414623?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

What's the time? And also, what's the temperature?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cinotto-Watch-Very-Rare-Temp-Dial-Watch-Dial-Only-A-Hand-Full-Made-/324635695911?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I usually get to these after sold, and my phone will not show any images of sold. Wtf?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Just received this as an email, no good to me at the moment but presume it is open to anyone doing some shopping:

Hi bricey,

I'd like to share with you today the details of a promotion from one of our sponsors, eBay.

From now until May 31st, you can get *10% off watches $2,000+* on eBay.



(For details, click here.)

Many of these watches also qualify for eBay's *Authenticity Guarantee *program. When you buy a watch from eBay that costs over $2,000, they will have the watch authenticated before it is delivered, at no extra cost to you.

If you have any questions or feedback, you can reply directly to this message and we'd be glad to address them.

Best,

The WatchCharts Team

Sponsored messages such as this one allow us to share useful messages to WatchCharts users in a way that display advertising is often not well suited to. This email is delivered by us on behalf of the advertiser; your email address is never shared.

Promotion details: Save 10% off luxury timepieces $2000+, $1000 max. Ends May 31st, 2021. 1x use.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A late edition today, apologies.

A vintage Breitling currently at £160

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Breitling-watch-/124747447486?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Maurice Lacroix about to end without a bid

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maurice-Lacroix-Men-s-Watch-LC1026-/133767520033?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A cheap Gucci for the "fashonistas"

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-large-chunky-heavy-Gucci-Pantheon-115-2-working-fine-good-condition-/154459944333?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And a cheap Gucci diver if you are near Basingstoke

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Designer-Watch-Gucci-Dive-Black-in-Excellent-Condition-/224477705060?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Two tone Seiko quartz diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/seiko-sports-divers-watch-/133774345562?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice vintage blue dial Timex from 79

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1979-Timex-Marlin-Day-Date-Blue-Dial-/334009941063?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cheap smart Casio

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-Sapphire-Gents-Watch-Mint-Boxed-/334009937613?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Sector Alarm

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-SECTOR-Sport-ADV2000-Alarm-Chronograph-Watch-Complete-Working-/334010208011?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Someone decided to stop collecting watches

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24-WATCHES-ALL-WORKING-IN-DISPLAY-BOX-/353506005829?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Weird cheap GMT

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tateossian-Watch-/402857171645?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another retiring collector

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-s-Watches-And-Display-Case-/284306018174?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Invicta left hander

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Invicta-sea-hunter-Left-Mens-watch-/144044849504?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A g-shock I quite like

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Watch-Grey-/154463757424?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bargain Certina

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/certina-ds-podium-/144055995612?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bulova chrono diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Bulova-Classic-Black-Rubber-Strap-Chronograph-Watch-98A192-used-/184851321393?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bricey said:


> A late edition today, apologies.
> 
> A 'Brand new Oriental' Breitling currently at £160
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Breitling-watch-/124747447486?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Corrected that one for you!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Karrusel said:


> Corrected that one for you!


 ?

Not old?

A fancy Hamilton that I assume is old?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamilton-watch-automatic-date-serviced-in-good-shape-and-working-condition-/373589783043?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bricey said:


> ?
> 
> Not old?
> 
> ...


 The Oriental Brightbling, like the probable (what purports to be an FEF 350) movement powering it?, has been f**** for years.

The Hammy looks good, IMO.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I genuinely am very, very tempted (anyone a couple of years either side of my 44 years must surely be too?!)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quartz-1980-s-Transformer-Watch-/324649266932?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

:thumbsup:

No idea if it's worth the money, but I do like this.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wolbrook-Douglas-Watch-/114784665697?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Bricey said:


> I genuinely am very, very tempted (anyone a couple of years either side of my 44 years must surely be too?!)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quartz-1980-s-Transformer-Watch-/324649266932?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> 
> :thumbsup:


 I have a feeling that watches like this will have truly iconic status in years to come. They will be age defined simply by their existence and have collectors drooling to go back in time and have the ability to buy them. The thing is though, to us they are simply lumps of plastic with little status.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> to us they are simply lumps of plastic with little status.


 Speak for yourself, to me it is a genuine physical anchor to my childhood.

I had a grey/silver one as a kid and loved it.

It might look nothing like a watch I'd now collect, but it is probably a good percentage of the reason that I do collect.

:thumbs_up:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Result!!!!!









Now, if I could just find one of these somewhere closer to the £2.99 I think I paid at a car boot sale in 1987, I will be a happy man...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274727289140?hash=item3ff705c134:g:HVkAAOSw~v1gVgP-


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Wow. That seller is hopeful.

I think for that money it should come with the rocket launcher.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> Wow. That seller is hopeful.
> 
> I think for that money it should come with the rocket launcher.


 It was a tough watch to be fair, me and my friend Mark (who many years later, acted as my best man) bought one each from a stall at a Sunday Market / Car Boot sale, and then spent much of the next couple of weeks seeing how deep a hole we could dig in his Dad's back garden to bury the "Rambo's" before digging them back up rinsing them under the garden tap and seeing if they still worked. :laughing2dw:

I don't know where I eventually lost it, but there is a good chance its about 3 feet deep in the back garden of Mr Allen's house in the village of Bilsdon.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

£9 for a Rip Curl auto, but doesn't look like it has a strap or will be easy to find a strap for

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rip-curl-watch-ocean-technology-/353511028884?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A really nice looking old Seiko (assuming not repainted)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1967-GENTS-SEIKO-WEEKDATER-AUTOMATIC-DAY-DATE-6119-8010-NEAR-MINT-CONDITION-/373595906790?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not come across Pancor before, but this is pretty neat looking

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PANCOR-P02-Watch-GREEN-TWEED-/393327110821?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky modern Roamer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roamer-Mercury-ll-Automatic-Sapphire-Glass-Day-Date-Glass-Bottom-Mens-Watch-/224441798323?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Strange bezelled Citizen

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VINTAGE-CITIZEN-AUTOMATIC-WRISTWATCH-MADE-IN-JAPAN-/224478888954?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Seiko Royal Oak

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SQ-100-Royal-Oak-Vintage-Quartz-Mens-Watch-/203471894220?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Must be a day for funny looking bezels

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-Illuminator-Divers-Watch-MTD-1080-1AVEF-/194152165135?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart Swiss Emperor

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swiss-emperor-wrist-watch-/324639873016?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Busy looking Timex quartz

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Timex-Intelligence-Quartz-T2N700-/254989782911?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Vintage Ebel I've included as much for the fancy box

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EBEL-1911-MENS-AUTOMATIC-WATCH-WITH-ORIGINAL-BLACK-SHARK-SKIN-STRAP-/224468525335?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Weird looking Dunhill

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-DUNHILL-X-Centric-Watch-8049-Swiss-made-silver-date-Millenium-dunhillion-/254986226025?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Weird looking Seiko

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-SEIKO-TIMETRON-Watch-W853-digital-square-dot-matrix-Japan-biege-LED-LCD-/254985644151?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And another

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-AKA-Darth-Vader-Helmet-Watch-W670-4000-red-LED-gold-retro-star-wars-/254986230509?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cool Longines

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Gents-Longines-Ultra-Chron-with-Beautiful-Dial-in-1-Piece-Gold-Plated-Case-/373589093816?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And a yacht timer to tempt @JayDeep into my ebay thread

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-SEIKO-Yacht-Timer-Watch-8M37-7000-silver-gold-silver-master-8M35-7A28-/254985644349?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah those Seiko yacht timer were amazingly cool! Especially the vintage ones!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Pretty cool vintage watch from Titus

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-vintage-1940s-Titus-Geneve-radial-numerals-salmon-two-tone-dial-watch-/224477696821?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Seiko Speedtimer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-6139-8040-/265171898343?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

The every popular Excalibur

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mans-vintage-1960-Excalibur-25-jewels-automatic-day-and-date-watch-working-/154466283747?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Tidy little Oris

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Nice-Vintage-Oris-581-Kif-17Jewels-Wristwatch-/164882126937?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Anyone with terrible taste need a gmt?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1980s-Retro-Watch-2-Time-Zones-Geometric-Colour-Block-Rare-Authentic-/353508413786?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pretty fly for a Vostok

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Amphibia-Russian-Auto-Dive-Watch-Used-Boxed-UK-seller-/393343810222?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Whisper it, I quite like Dan Henry

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dan-Henry-1963-Chronograph-/294192264748?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Good price (currently) for a prs516

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tissot-T044-430-21-051-00-PRS516-Automatic-Black-Dial-steel-case-Man-Swiss-watch-/384191799161?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Molnija hand wind

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-Russian-Molnija-3602-Movement-Watch-18-Jewel-Rare-est-1990-s-/274809345175?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not your standard vintage Omega

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omega-Memomaster-Vintage-LCD-Watch-/114823596035?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Quite amazing imo:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164887385198?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649










Please feel free to post other, weird and wonderful watches that I might not have discovered, the stranger the better!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I've seen them in other languages, too: certainly German, Spanish and Dutch.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

AVO said:


> I've seen them in other languages, too: certainly German, Spanish and Dutch.


 I'd love to program it "not to tell the time". As a special gift for a "friend". :cursed:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Steering wheel Leyland Daf

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wristwatch-British-Leyland-Special-Tuning-Swiss-made-Non-working-All-intact-/133771532073?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Weird

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOREL-KALEIDESCOPE-WATCH-1960S-/133773464757?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286









Weird

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOREL-KALEIDESCOPE-WATCH-1960S-/133773464757?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Ever seen one like this?


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Ever seen one like this?
> 
> View attachment 31080


 Not working.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bow said:


> Not working.


 No, I knocked off about 6.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I've stuck to auctions so far, so for something a little different, some buy it now bargains (or not, I'm not setting the prices!)

Alpina, I had this model and it is a lovely watch imo

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alpina-Startimer-Pilot-Quartz-Watch-42mm-Blue-MEN-box-papers-Clearance-sale-/284304439915?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Orient Pepsi

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orient-Mens-Mako-II-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Watch-FAA02009D9-/284248199295?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Often been tempted by Richard LeGrand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watches-/265170544853?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Some simple smart Mathey-Tissot's for next to nothing (but customs charges may apply)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mathey-Tissot-City-Cuir-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-HB611251AN-/153242705503?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mathey-Tissot-Urban-Silver-Dial-Mens-Watch-H411AS-/382660529197?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A nice Eterna if you can live without a seconds hand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eterna-Since-1856-Mens-Dress-Watch-88518-/114816490632?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I had the quartz version of this Dreyfuss Seafayerer, and it was beautiful, love the idea of the auto version

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dreyfuss-Co-Swiss-Gents-DGB00160-32-Seafarer-Watch-200m-/293554846578?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A wicked smart Roamer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roamer-Mercury-ll-Automatic-Sapphire-Glass-Day-Date-Glass-Bottom-Mens-Watch-/224441798323?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice Movado diver series 800

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Movado-Gentlemens-Wristwatch-/233704883118?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I've looked at this Oris Frank Sinatra so many times, bit it's never been the right time

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Oris-Frank-Sinatra-Watch-/353514331981?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Its actually better if you go through their website and buy one new and direct.

https://qlocktwo.com/eu/qlocktwo-w


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Very nice looking white faced Richard LeGrand diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324646873702?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

And the lowest priced Oris Artellier I have seen on EBay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283207431617?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Funky Mont Blanc bling

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124750386149?hash=item1d0bb3d3e5:g:b0gAAOSwEntgmO1V

I do love the funky colours of this Startimer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284304439915?

Blue Panda Zodiac Chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393239523957?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Steering wheel Leyland Daf


 DAF?? Wasn't that the Dutch car where you didn't have to change gear? (Okay, they also made trucks). :tongue:

BLST was nothing like that.

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/anything-goes-throwback-thursday/throwback-thursday-1971-british-leyland-special-tuning



Bricey said:


> I had the quartz version of this Dreyfuss Seafayerer, and it was beautiful, love the idea of the auto version
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dreyfuss-Co-Swiss-Gents-DGB00160-32-Seafarer-Watch-200m-/293554846578?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 That is really nice.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Chunky AN that has been cut from the shortlist but is pretty smart

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ARMAND-NICOLET-TRAMELAN-J09-3-Auto-Swiss-Made-A660AAA-AG-MA4660AA-/234029941895?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Super low price currently on a smart Maurice

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maurice-Lacroix-LC1098-Mens-Quartz-Watch-/254997218185?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cheap and cheerful Bulova from lower down the cost ladder that looks in excellent nick

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-Mens-Watch-/265177509746?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A smart looking Yema jobbing

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yema-Spacegraf-ZERO-G-Chronograph-Steel-watch-/265183048998?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Lovely looking Ball

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ball-Trainmaster-Streamliner-NM1060D-S5-BK-Automatic-Watch-Tritium-/194165896460?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Ol blue eyes Oris

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Oris-Frank-Sinatra-Watch-/353514331981?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another nice Bulova, going very soon

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-bulova-sport-watch-gold-and-silver-strap-black-and-gold-bezel-black-dial-/114833699810?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Interesting vintage buler

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970-s-Buler-Jewel-17-Watch-/294199046711?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EOEO-Magnetic-ball-Watch-5-ATM-Waterproof-Quartz-Movement-Readable-via-touch-/233847626107?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Seems a good price for an Elliot Brown Cranford

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elliot-Brown-Canford-Black-PVD-Bracelet-Watch-/353520500550?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And a good price on a Combat Sub

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glycine-combat-sub-42-mm-With-Strapcode-j-Bracelet-All-Mint-condition-/265182471285?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Don't know what the reserve is, but no bids yet for a lot of watch from Muehle

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Muhle-Glazhutte-Business-Timer-Wrist-Watch-With-All-Boxes-And-Paperwork-Superb-/384196821247?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bargain Fortis Flieger

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fortis-Flieger-Automatic-Mens-Swiss-Watch-/284317896528?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Odd looking Movado, it's kinda a diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Movado-Gentry-Swiss-Watch-Mens-Sports-watch-Quartz-Movement-was-599-now-109-/304019234298?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A sensible sized Victorinox field watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Victorinox-Alliance-241474-Black-Silver-Watch-/324176344808?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not heard of this brand, looks smart but I'm not sure about an exhibition back for a quartz

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Chronograph-watch-Bruno-Sohnle-Glashutte-Made-in-Germany-/264911422757?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

This seems like a lot of box for the price, anyone heard of the brand (I'm assuming it's worse than the budget end Mathey-Tissot's!)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Honore-Mens-Analogue-SWISS-Quartz-Watch-8661171AIN-NEW-/274811177990?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

What kind of quality are Cerruti? Because I quite like the look of some of their watches, but the low price worries me a little

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cerruti-1881-Mens-Watch-CRA072SN02BK-/174337953057?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Not heard of this brand, looks smart but I'm not sure about an exhibition back for a quartz
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Chronograph-watch-Bruno-Sohnle-Glashutte-Made-in-Germany-/264911422757?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Look at those sexy blued screws, though. :tongue: Never heard of them either but german Wikipedia has.

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FBruno_S%C3%B6hnle



Bricey said:


> This seems like a lot of box for the price, anyone heard of the brand (I'm assuming it's worse than the budget end Mathey-Tissot's!)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Saint-Honore-Mens-Analogue-SWISS-Quartz-Watch-8661171AIN-NEW-/274811177990?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 I'm inclined to agree, but this one looks a bit better. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274810158160

They're being sold from an outlet shop, so seconds, overstocks, discontinued, who knows? It's a fashion brand, but with respectable roots in France.

https://ww.fashionnetwork.com/news/International-luxury-group-buys-french-watch-maker-saint-honore-paris,1028297.html

https://www.sainthonore.com/en/our-history/



Bricey said:


> What kind of quality are Cerruti? Because I quite like the look of some of their watches, but the low price worries me a little
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cerruti-1881-Mens-Watch-CRA072SN02BK-/174337953057?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Another fashion brand. Get a matching shirt. https://www.cerruti.com/collections/all


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> I'm inclined to agree, but this one looks a bit better. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274810158160


 I've made a cheeky offer on that one, which is why I posted one of the others :laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> I've made a cheeky offer on that one, which is why I posted one of the others :laughing2dw:


 Well, good luck. You'll get no competition from me. :biggrin:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Result!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 30975
> 
> ...


 Still waiting on my transformer, Hermes tracking says they've had it since 1 June :angry:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Right, some Sunday guilt free bargains for less than the price of a good takeaway

Starting with a Skagen, a brand I've not had good times with, but simple and smart looking

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Skagen-Black-Watch-Unisex-/234041335273?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A well loved Fossil tank

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Fossil-Tank-Watch-Stainless-Steel-Quartz-Full-Set-/194177830451?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Rocky calculator

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-ROCKY-120-TEL-MEMO-WATCH-/265063680684?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not sure how this Oris has been modified?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Modified-Oris-Wristwatch-Mechanical-Manual-Movement-Rose-Gold-Plated-/402875550655?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Grey blue rubber Diesel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diesel-Watch-DZ-1458-Grey-Blue-With-Rubber-Strap-/254893340925?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Armstrong digital for the runners and riders

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Armitron-Red-Sports-Wristwatch-new-Battery-Fitted-/284099869739?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Lorus needing a strap

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lorus-By-Seiko-PC32-X019-GENTSWithout-Bracelet-/324125601995?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

On to the auctions....

A busy little Pulsar

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-PULSAR-YM62-X159-Stainless-Steel-Gents-Watch-No-Reserve-/174774667884?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Casio Waveceptor

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-Wave-Ceptor-Tough-Solar-Atomic-Radio-Wrist-Watch-WVA-M640-5161-/203477508970?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Ben Nevis (didn't know mountain's made watches) diver (because mountains and diving???)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ben-Nevis-Divers-Watch-/194169650860?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Diesel inspired by the Brew thread

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-diesel-watch-/124748905407?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Ready for next week's Euro's

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/England-Football-Association-2010-Three-Lions-Quartz-Watch-EFAW11-Working-/114830946787?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Old slim gold Raymond Weil

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raymond-Weil-18-Ct-Plated-Wrist-Watch-/265178581185?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Homage

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950s-Italian-Diver-Style-quartz-wristwatch-Seiko-Movement-/133772921802?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice red lanco

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-mens-lanco-watch-/274823091105?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

G shock

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-Shock-GA-110-1BER-Black-Mens-Watch-Excellent-Condition-box-/164892941088?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky ****

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/****-Mens-Watch-/324650612553?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

An actually very nice looking Superdry watch with stainless steel bezel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superdry-Watch-/294202043205?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bezeltastic for boys

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Excellent-Condition-Boys-Sekonda-Watch-with-Many-Faces-/265178674193?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

What's worse than a bund? Two bunds!!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-s-Guess-Watch-With-Interchangeable-Leather-Cuff-Straps-Black-Brown-/224479392346?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And finishing this mornings "exciting" update with a Diesel twofer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diesel-mens-watches-DZ1556-and-DZ-4254-job-lot-/133777346764?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Happy hunting rat-fans


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A g-shock you're unlikely to get run over in

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-G-Shock-CRAZY-COLOURS-AW-582-Vivid-Pop-Hulk-Kermit-Green-Purple-AW-582SC-3A-/363413626370?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A g shock you'd deserve to be run over in

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Discontinued-G-Shock-VINTAGE-HAWAII-GLX-5600-G-Lide-Summer-Pink-GLX-5600VH-4-/363413623528?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Both weird and wonderful

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Super-Rare-twin-dial-Watchmen-Flip-top-owl-ship-Watch-/164888250139?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A great big Fossil

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fossil-Nate-Mens-Watch-/393371394525?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

So very much green

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STEELDIVE-SD1970-Green-Turtle-Automatic-200m-Diver-Watch-/114832839447?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

3 blondes

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-x-Vintage-Gents-Gold-Tone-WRISTWATCHES-Hand-Wind-Automatic-WORKING-/174789704410?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A lotta red Rotary

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-Mens-Chronograph-Watch-Black-Leather-Strap-/114832843894?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Another 3 pack, this time futuristcally ancient

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-Film-And-Futurist-Watches-Very-Rare-But-Used-Condition-Need-Batteries-/265180591048?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Rotary that is very slim and has a smart dial

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-rotary-watch-/304017456603?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Mu Du for anyone who's Faf didn't buy one in a pub

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-MU-DU-DOUBLEMATIC-MAN-S-WATCH-/184864896876?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I like the Watchmen watch.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Bricey said:


> Speak for yourself, to me it is a genuine physical anchor to my childhood.
> 
> I had a grey/silver one as a kid and loved it.
> 
> ...


 We seem to think alike @Bricey;










I managed to snag one a few years ago (the original was played with until he literally fell apart). That little guy was the start of my obsession with digital watches, which led to other watches and here I am.  He's a bit too small and fragile to wear so I bought a similarly coloured G-Shock to wear in his place. :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Did the person after a ladies diver find one?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Certina-DS-First-Ceramic-Quartz-316L-Stainless-Steel-Swiss-Mens-Watch-200-WR-/274818185624?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

alxbly said:


> We seem to think alike @Bricey;
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to snag one a few years ago (the original was played with until he literally fell apart). That little guy was the start of my obsession with digital watches, which led to other watches and here I am.  He's a bit too small and fragile to wear so I bought a similarly coloured G-Shock to wear in his place. :laugh:


 You do not want to know how long it took my mind to process the word "snag" there, I was sickened! :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I do like Borealis as a brand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Certina-DS-First-Ceramic-Quartz-316L-Stainless-Steel-Swiss-Mens-Watch-200-WR-/274818185624?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

No idea who Wyler are, but a nice vintage quartz looks a little like a Tissot

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-VINTAGE-MENS-WYLER-QUARTZ-FLATLINE-WRISTWATCH-WITH-DATE-INDICATOR-/184860839588?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funny looking old Citizen

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Very-Rare-Early-Vintage-Citizen-Automatic-Gents-Watch-/353514754643?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

OK, its a pocket watch, it's expensive and it's missing bits so would be a project, but look at the movement on it (seriously, what is it???)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Girard-Geneve-Pocket-Watch-nice-Movement-for-restore-/334023686539?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Putting this here in the hope that someone buys it so I it goes from my EBay watching list as I am stupidly tempted after seeing one in a recent WRYW thread, it looks lovely and I really want to buy it but I cannot justify spending anymore before I've had a chance to settle down on my recent purchases (and decide which could go to make room for it!)

The seller is accepting offers and just reduced from £275 to £250 so there might be a deal to be had.

Borealis Adraga

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224485928183?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Explorer-tastic


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> I really want to buy it but I cannot justify spending anymore


 Sit on your hands for a few months and buy a real one. :yes:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Little purple horse

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Rado-Purple-Horse-Daymaster-Vintage-Watch-with-Rare-Black-Dial-/203486398738?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cheap RW

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raymond-weil-w1-/174792727772?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Casio TV remote

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-Wrist-Remote-Controller-Watch-RARE-/203484378380?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A very square LCD

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Square-vintage-LED-watch-/184872122868?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I do like the profile of a Marine Star

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-Men-s-Marine-Star-Watch-Brushed-Steel-Detailing-with-Black-Face-/265190498423?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A second Bulova

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-Men-s-Watch-Silver-Colour-with-Blue-Face-Black-Leather-/265190505242?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Even I think Uniform Wares are boring

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Uniform-Wares-Gents-Quartz-watch-Silver-dial-date-/402901267003?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Very smart Seiko panda

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Chronograph-Panda-V657-0A70-Rare-/203486604997?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky Fossil in Orange, smart dial

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Analogue-Quartz-Sunburst-Orange-Watch-With-Metal-lock-Clasp-Strap-Date-Window-/234041429929?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

That's a hell of a lot of movement decoration for a £26 watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Relic-boxed-working-automatic-wristwatch-water-resist-165-ft-with-instructions-/393382290999?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Casio blood pressure watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-Bp-120-Blood-Pressure-Watch-/284321800584?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Crisp black railway watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mondaine-SBB-Swiss-Railway-Watch-40mm-Brown-Leather-Strap-/294215618812?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

An original Newmark rather than the comeback

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Newmark-Mans-Watch-Made-In-England-Boxed-With-Guarantee-Working-/353524084788?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Spidey

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-Marvel-Spiderman-watch-1996-Working-New-Battery-Back-Lit-Dial-/124759580292?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Red speedy

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oceanx-Speedracer-Red-Chronograph-Stunning-Mens-Wristwatch-On-Bracelet-/174799630436?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Casio blood pressure watch


 The bracelet must be really tight. :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> The bracelet must be really tight. :laugh:


 Especially once you push it all the way up to your bicep!



Bricey said:


> Putting this here in the hope that someone buys it so I it goes from my EBay watching list as I am stupidly tempted after seeing one in a recent WRYW thread, it looks lovely and I really want to buy it but I cannot justify spending anymore before I've had a chance to settle down on my recent purchases (and decide which could go to make room for it!)
> 
> The seller is accepting offers and just reduced from £275 to £250 so there might be a deal to be had.
> 
> ...


 This finally went yesterday, now I wait to see if it appears on the WRUW thread next week and whether jealousy hits me as hard as I fear!


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Not watch related, but this rather smart tiny (for the time) Art Deco styled battery valve radio....

As seen in the 1948 film 'Red Shoes'........










And before anyone asks, yes I bought it...........(complements it's slightly younger sister, the P20B, that I've had for about 25 years and only just restored...)


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

John_D said:


> Not watch related, but this rather smart tiny (for the time) Art Deco styled battery valve radio....
> 
> As seen in the 1948 film 'Red Shoes'........
> 
> ...


 It would have been around 1950 and my grandpa had an massive valve radio which nobody else was allowed to go within 3 feet of. My dad got one of those new fangled portable radios and set it running behind the sacred valve set. Grandpa lost his sh!t because someone had dared to touch his radio and switched the bugger off, except it was still playing music. Plug switched off, still playing. Plug out the wall, you've got it. :laugh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

John_D said:


> Not watch related, but this rather smart tiny (for the time) Art Deco styled battery valve radio....
> 
> As seen in the 1948 film 'Red Shoes'........
> 
> ...


 I know you've posted that magazine cover before, but it still makes me smile. Bloke doing the gardening in a shirt and tie. No wonder he's sweating. :laugh:


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> I know you've posted that magazine cover before, but it still makes me smile. Bloke doing the gardening in a shirt and tie. No wonder he's sweating. :laugh:


 Looking at that picture more closely and I realise that he is not digging but pushing an antique lawn mower, my dad had one just like it, the handle is very distinctive, about the same time, and yes they did make you sweat :laugh:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

It's not quite..









:laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

My EBAY purchase for today was somewhat less on topic

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2015-15-FORD-TRANSIT-2-2-410-TREND-MINIBUS-15-SEATS-124-BHP-DIESEL-/324525035196?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

Bricey said:


> My EBAY purchase for today was somewhat less on topic
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2015-15-FORD-TRANSIT-2-2-410-TREND-MINIBUS-15-SEATS-124-BHP-DIESEL-/324525035196?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Not more on the way? :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bow said:


> Not more on the way? :laugh:


 God I hope not!!!!!

Going to remove the back row (or maybe the middle two of the back row), which will leave us 11-13 seats, which is getting necessary as the older girls all have partners that are (lockdowns permitting) likely to come out with us on occasion.

The added bonus is being able to split kids rather than have everyone sat next to a sibling which can be bothersome on longer journeys.

This is very much a weekend / holiday's bus. Mrs B and I both have a normal car with 5 seats and so for little local journeys we probably use the two smaller vehicles to make parking easier.

We are planning (again once lockdowns and restrictions lift) a few euro-road trip holidays next year, so this should be just the ticket.


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> It's not quite..
> 
> View attachment 31584
> 
> ...


 Ooooh, do they have those on eBay, my garden could certainly benefit. In so very many ways.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

BooJewels said:


> Ooooh, do they have those on eBay, my garden could certainly benefit. In so very many ways.


 I'm trying not to think what SV put in the Google search to find this image of me.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

BooJewels said:


> Ooooh, do they have those on eBay, my garden could certainly benefit. In so very many ways.


 Yes.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mountfield-HP41-Hand-Propelled-123cc-Petrol-Lawnmower-39cm-Blade-40L-Grass-Box-/234022682480?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## BooJewels (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you @SolaVeritate - just the ticket. I think petrol driven is the way to go, as I don't have a power supply near the grass.

Just need to find the other half of the partnership, to drive it. :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> I'm trying not to think what SV put in the Google search to find this image of me.


 Derek and Clive. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Back to ebay watches, and how about this little beauty?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russian-Pilots-Aviator-Wings-Chronograph-Wrist-Watch-Limited-Edition-315-1000-/334026748656?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not a fan of the Jewels, but I do like a Titoni

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TITONI-COSMO-KING-MECHANICAL-AUTOMATIC-MEN-S-WATCH-GREAT-CONDITION-/363430392818?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Very nice Edifice

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-edifice-Slim-solar-watch-EFR-S107D-/402904133112?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Decent looking Luminox

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LumiNox-Swiss-200m-Divers-Sports-Watch-/164904250471?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Very cool Roamer alarm (stunner imo)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roamer-Alarm-Cal-MST-417-alarm-gents-watch-Rare-watch-exceptional-condition-/313559180004?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Rotary 'speedy'

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Rotary-GB00135-04-Chronograph-Watch-/203485930171?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Very cool Cimer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cimier-Sports-timer-watch-Exceptional-example-/313559186093?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A vuy it now £10 bargain from Firetrap (especially if you were born in 93)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIRETRAP-BLACKSEAL-WATCH-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-FULLY-WORKING-GREAT-CRYSTAL-/353532400824?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cool vintage Rotary diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-rare-vintage-rotary-swiss-commando-divers-watch-/203496854530?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A sexy little Russian

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-Soviet-watch-RAKETA-patterns-mechanical-2609-HA-SU-1980s-Made-in-USSR-/203493683109?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A big bargain bucket Infantry 46mm

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-INFANTRY-MENS-QUARTZ-WRIST-WATCH-ANALOG-LUMINOUS-MILITARY-WATCHES-blue-face-/304037253480?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Shiny metal Swatch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Swatch-Watch-Unworn-stunning-/265193187829?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I don't like the D1 Milano watches, bit this seems lower priced than most

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/d1-milano-Ultra-Thin-watch-Serial-8C952C-/353536311412?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Benson with some character

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-J-W-Benson-Silver-925-Wristwatch-15-Jewels-Swiss-Made-/114848150653?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A bargain Bambino

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orient-bambino-mens-automatic-wristwatch-white-FAC00005W0-/144073057849?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And its brother the bargain Mako

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orient-Mako-I-Blue-/144073062278?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A sweet vintage diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Timeroy-Divers-Watch-/224494955647?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

What's with the lugs on this Longines?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Longines-Stainless-Steel-Watch-Quartz-With-Date-And-Time-/234049415967?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky Hoffman Racing Reverse Panda

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hoffman-Racing-40-Chronograph-Watch-Seiko-VK64-Mecha-Quartz-Movement-2-Straps-/324676727320?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Unusual Rotary that doesn't look like they ripped off Rolex designs

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gents-vintage-Watch-Rotary-Anniversary-3-Mic-Electro-Gold-Plated-G696-Dial-Date-/393393590077?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A square peg in a round hole, and just look at them there lugs

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Oriosa-17-Jewel-Watch-/363432079263?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Something so RED that even @JayDeep's eyes would bleed

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meccaniche-Veneziane-Redentore-4-0-Watch-/384221910676?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not your regular Edifice

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-Quartz-Digital-Analog-Stainless-Steel-Edifice-EFA-120-Water-Resistant-/114848545716?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

And a peculiar digital Casio to finish tonight's edition of things no one is going to bid on

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CASIO-FS-00-FILM-WATCH-WORLD-TIME-2190-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-RARE-COLLECTABLE-/265190301588?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

:hmmm9uh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A Presage who's dial almost looks furry like suede.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Presage-Cocktail-Time-Matcha-SRPF41J1-/274833415230?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Lovely looking old movement

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/9ct-Rose-Gold-Vintage-Military-Style-Open-Case-Gents-Wristwatch-Working-/234051875510?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Odd square (not rectangular) g shock

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-G-Shock-TOKYO-DESIGN-PROJECT-G-8000BR-7-Glacier-White-T-DP-Collection-2005-/363431256236?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Smart Seiko diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/seiko-Captain-Willard-mod-/144078074439?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Strange strapped Waltham Wristwatch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Stunning-Waltham-manual-wind-day-date-watch-in-superb-A1-condition-/194197932665?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky Undone chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Undone-Urban-Vintage-Newman-Hybrid-Black-Chrono-Men-s-Watch-Paul-Newman-Homage-/373614800688?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pretty vintage Lincoln

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Vintage-Gold-Plated-LINCOLN-17-Rubis-Sub-Dial-Swiss-Mechanical-Wristwatch-/133790880222?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Bargain Weekdater

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-SEIKO-6206-8001-Weekdater-26-Jewels-Automatic-Water-Resistant-Wristwatch-/174799334904?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Enjoy


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Bricey said:


> Smart Seiko diver
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/seiko-Captain-Willard-mod-/144078074439?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 Otherwise known as definitely not a Seiko diver.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Bricey said:


> A sexy little Russian


 You are talking about flEbay aren't you??? and not Russian_Brides_for_Watchcollectors.com :teethsmile:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

The bay is not being my friend. When I click a sold item it does not show me the pictures of the watch.. I get a blank.

Its so annoying.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Tintin tank

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tintin-Portrait-Tank-Watch-82409-2005-Herge-Moulinsart-/164925825574?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Cool Selhor Rally

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Selhor-Chronograph-Rallye-Seiko-VK63-Meca-Quartz-/255024046947?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

When is a speedmaster not a speedmaster?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vratislavia-Conceptum-S-8-Astronauta-includes-additional-bracelet-/224503089748?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Camel chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Camel-Active-Sport-Chrono-Mens-Watch-NEEDS-BATTERY-/294234083975?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nice Dan Henry Panda

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Mens-Dan-Henry-1964-Watch-/133792953276?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Retro Undone chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNDONE-Urban-Chronograph-mens-watch-40mm-/363441690508?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Weird Turbine dial jobbie

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ZINVO-Blade-Fusion-Turbine-Automatic-Steel-Rosegold-Grey-Leather-Men-s-Watch-/284338948126?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Big Fat Face diver for @Davey P

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fat-Face-Watch-/324683376986?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I do like a nice Swatch Irony

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swatch-irony-chronograph-40mm-/184895621634?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not normally a Uniform Wares fan, but this is quite smart

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Uniform-Wares-Gents-Quartz-watch-Silver-dial-date-/402932204111?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Orange Fossil

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Analogue-Quartz-Sunburst-Orange-Watch-With-Metal-lock-Clasp-Strap-Date-Window-/234057677615?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Sistem 51

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swatch-Sistem-51-SUTB400-Great-condition-with-BOX-PAPERS-/124778902710?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Amazed this isn't a Seiko

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heimdallr-Monster-orange-Seiko-NH36a-Sapphire-200m-UK-Seller-/373620769717?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I am your father....I can say this more than most

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-large-chuncky-heavy-storm-darth-Watch-sp-edition-very-tidy-fully-working-/154499303271?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I kinda like that turbine thing and the darth vader whatsit..

I'm not likely to get either though. I just like weird watches.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

One for Rado fans (that are hand with tools) if you want a different Rado Voyager for (almost) every day of the week!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Job-Lot-x6-Rado-Companion-Voyager-Automatic-Gents-Watches-Swiss-made-/402945087486?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

The always popular Sea-Gull on a rare auction rather than BIN, might be a bargain

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seagull-1963-38mm-Chronograph-Watch-with-Display-Case-Back-UK-Seller-/304044773405?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A few for Monday

A chunky J Bracket (that I presume someone didn't want from Watch Gang)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/J-Brackett-Chios-Black-Automatic-Watch-with-Display-Case-Back-RRP-425-/164923130183?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Burberry for the fashion police

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-mens-watch-bu1360-/284341034709?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Dinner, dinner, dinner, dinner, dinner, dinner, dinner, dinner....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-v175-0ad0-chronograph-prospex-divers-watch-/224510056653?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Barbour for those that liked the Burberry

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-barbour-watch-/294240545978?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

When did Accurist stop making decent looking watches?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Boxed-Accurist-WR-50-Watch-Working-Stainless-Steel-Strap-Instructions-/114859819290?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Never heard of Hemel, might have been tempted at a lower price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hemel-HFT20-VK64-42mm-tool-mecaquartz-GMT-bezel-watch-with-box-/294240633502?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Breitling Stopwatch with broken glass that may or may not work

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Breitling-Sprint-Chronograph-Stop-Watch-please-read-the-description-/274840860235?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Not a great picture, but I quite like the look of this eco drive

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENTS-S-STEEL-CITIZEN-ECO-DRIVE-WATCH-/265207638386?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

An unusual Princeton skin diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Princeton-Watch-/304040552049?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A little German ahead of Tuesday

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lilienthal-Berlin-L1-All-Black-CASE-SIZE-37-5mm-STRAP-BLACK-LEATHER-/144083738057?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Like display cases but hate fancy looking decorated movements? I gor you covered fam

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slava-gold-dress-watch-automatic-/194210885372?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

I love to know more about this Seiko

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-7M22-6A00-A-G-S-WRISTWATCH-NEW-BATTERY-FITTED-/265203484962?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Pagani Yachtmaster

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pagani-Design-PD-1651-Explorer-Automatic-Yachtmaster-Homage-/265203486753?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Rolex????

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Rolex-Wrist-Watch-no-paperwork-or-box-/184905542866?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

A Fossil to temp @Davey P into auto's

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fossil-Twist-Mens-Watch-With-Black-Face-/184898790887?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Funky small Jean Richards

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Jeanrichards-Aquastarlet-Divers-Watch-Super-Rare-/174810526532?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Nighty night


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Interesting Nike number

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIKE-CAYMAN-SUPER-WW0011-STAINLESS-STEEL-SILICONE-RARE-LADIES-200M-DIVER-WATCH-/304042015178?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Interesting Nike number
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIKE-CAYMAN-SUPER-WW0011-STAINLESS-STEEL-SILICONE-RARE-LADIES-200M-DIVER-WATCH-/304042015178?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


 That strap would kill me


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

If I bought this my wife couldn't complain anymore about my small nob

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hruodland-Army-Pilot-Bronze-30-Bar-Water-Resistant-Military-Luminous-Watch-/114863299183?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Seems a good price for a c60 (although the 38 is a bit stubby due to its thickness imo)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christopher-ward-c60-trident-300-quartz-38mm-/144088624200?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Think this would wear too big for me, which is a shame as I like it and the smooth sweep seconds on a quartz is cool.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-USED-Military-UHF-262KHZ-96B231-/274845688911?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Looks like someone's recycled my nans old glasses

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aark-Tortoise-Classic-38mm-Watch-Womens-/184902312501?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I do like an old Roamer, and this one looks particularly nice

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1960s-Roamer-Rotodate-25-Jewels-Automatic-Mens-Watch-/124789335959?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

More silliness from Diesel (don't tell @Davey P)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/watch-/144087107058?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Never heard of them, but it looks 'sick' according to Rocky

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Douglas-Wolbrook-Skindiver-Worldtimer-Neil-Armstrong-Watch-/194213854603?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Seriously, who is in charge of design at Diesel?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diesel-DZ7343-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Wrist-Watch-/234068103926?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

And finally for now, a weird shaped Seiko

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Seiko-Bell-Matic-17-Jewels-4006-/174813939657?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Enjoy


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Seriously, who is in charge of design at Diesel?


 It's in their DNA.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> It's in their DNA.


 When she sees that you've stolen her bag....


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A watch for Saturday?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/c2010-England-Cross-Of-St-George-MEF-Danbury-Mint-Wrist-Watch-Ideal-for-Euros-/334059304628?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Bricey said:


> A watch for Saturday?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/c2010-England-Cross-Of-St-George-MEF-Danbury-Mint-Wrist-Watch-Ideal-for-Euros-/334059304628?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 Should this be in the gimmick post?

Edit.. wow! That person has a lot of watches for sale.


----------



## jaoliver (Apr 4, 2018)

A couple of years ago I was a on a daft trail to collect every I different Casio F-91 I saw crop up, but lost interest and sold them all bar the black & gold one that I decided was the best looking.

I never got rid of the saved search on the bay, but getting to the point of this post I ask 'why do people feel the need to put straps on watches that couldn't look less of a match?"

These are two recent F-91 examples I've seen that look what I'd consider to be awful:

Casio Digital Vintage Quartz Watch 593 F-91W | eBay

Casio F91 Classic Silver Case Casio F-91WM-1B | eBay


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

jaoliver said:


> A couple of years ago I was a on a daft trail to collect every I different Casio F-91 I saw crop up, but lost interest and sold them all bar the black & gold one that I decided was the best looking.
> 
> I never got rid of the saved search on the bay, but getting to the point of this post I ask 'why do people feel the need to put straps on watches that couldn't look less of a match?"
> 
> ...


 A pair of monsters!


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Yikes!

Those are bad. The first looks like an experiment from an 8 year old.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Who designed the middle "A"?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Quartz-Watch-Vintage-Pratina-Edelstahlboden-5322-4-42-One-Jewel-Dial-Date-/393415788585?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Bricey said:


> Who designed the middle "A"?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Quartz-Watch-Vintage-Pratina-Edelstahlboden-5322-4-42-One-Jewel-Dial-Date-/393415788585?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 Looks like the back end of a dog !


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A few for those unable to resist on a Sunday.

Lovely yellow Vostock diver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-Amphibia-SE-720B34-420B34-Yellow-Sandwich-Limited-Special-Edition-Boctok-/224514808343?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I nice Eco-drive "speedy"

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-AT2128-51E-/184908178591?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

One for the drinkers

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Remy-Martin-Quartz-Mens-watch-Advertising-Collectable-Tank-Style-/393414363003?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

A sterile miligaus

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sterile-Dial-Miligaus-Hommage-Automatic-Watch-40mm-/194218336058?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Tidy looking Everite

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Everite-Mens-Mechanical-Watch-Peseux-7066-Good-Working-Order-/184903278982?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

A lovely Tag, if you happen to be a 6 year old girl.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Vintage-Tag-Heuer-373-508-/265209970852?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Something @JayDeep will love, unexplainably modelled by Pinnochio

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Tissot-Quartz-LCD-Digital-Watch-Circa-1970s-/373629525564?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I don't understand Uniform Wares at all

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Uniform-Wares-152-BR-01-watch-all-steel-Design-classic-/174817569564?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

A cheap Alpha Omega

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-automatic-watches-/363449143609?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

There is something beautiful to me about the simplest of designs

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-gents-wristwatch-EMKA-mechanical-watch-working-FHF-ST-96-swiss-made-/334016908868?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Oops, ended up with my first Vostok









Yes @WRENCH I know I've over paid and they are cheaper if I would wait for stock at meranom.

Still waiting for my hip op, bemoaning my discomfort and wanted something pretty and shiny to clear me up!



Bricey said:


> Who designed the middle "A"?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Quartz-Watch-Vintage-Pratina-Edelstahlboden-5322-4-42-One-Jewel-Dial-Date-/393415788585?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 Relisted and I keep looking at that middle "A". I know PRATina as a name alone should be funny, but that middle "A"......

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gents-Quartz-Watch-Vintage-Pratina-Edelstahlboden-5322-4-42-One-Jewel-Dial-Date-/393424020631?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Yes @WRENCH I know I've over paid and they are cheaper if I would wait for stock at meranom


 The thought, honestly, never crossed my mind. I only use Meranom because they usually have a better choice.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I think there's a website where you can buy direct from the factory but its a little hard to find and its completely written in Russian (which isn't really surprising) making it a little difficult to navigate.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm a genuinely quite keen on this watch, if any of the extremely knowledgeable folk on here that research so well such as @spinynorman, @martinzx, @Karrusel or @scottswatches, have a few minutes and some knowledge to share about it, I would be extremely grateful.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Smiths-Watch-Swiss-Quartz-6-Jewels-Excellent-Condition-/393425962680?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I don't have any vintage quartz, I think this one has a lot of charm and the fact it comes boxed makes me even more keen. Plus it's a look that I like a lot.

Any ideas on the approximate age, or anything to do with the watch in the advert?

My main concern is it has run through 3 week long listings without anyone taking it, is it a lemon or a dud?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> I'm a genuinely quite keen on this watch, if any of the extremely knowledgeable folk on here that research so well such as @spinynorman, @martinzx, @Karrusel or @scottswatches, have a few minutes and some knowledge to share about it, I would be extremely grateful.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Mens-Smiths-Watch-Swiss-Quartz-6-Jewels-Excellent-Condition-/393425962680?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> ...


 British watches aren't my field, but I'm suspicious of that watch because of the logo (SMI|THS), which I can't find on another watch anywhere. The sub-brand "Swiss Quartz" doesn't come up either. The movement is a Harley Ronda 375, which is obsolete now, but seems to have been around since the 1980s, judging by these.

https://simhq.com/store/Retro-Cordella-Watch-80-s-90-s-Ronda-Harley-375-New-Old-Stock-Gwo_144023394198.html

https://violity.com/105412283-royce-harley-ronda-375

https://watchcharts.com/listing/830472/fortis-logo-swiss-525-20-99-black-panthere-dial-vintage-80s-harley-ronda-375

My success rate with vintage quartz is poor, you can very easily end up with a dead watch that no one wants to repair.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't believe that watch has anything at all to do with Smiths as we know it. I have never seen any Smiths watch from the eighties, nor with a quartz movement.

Avoid


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks both, might be a bullet dodged.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

scottswatches said:


> I don't believe that watch has anything at all to do with Smiths as we know it. I have never seen any Smiths watch from the eighties, nor with a quartz movement.
> 
> Avoid


 My search found an Astral Quartz, assumed to be Smiths since it was their brand, and the apparently short-lived Quasar, but both from the seventies.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

@yokel didn't tell me that Moser make 'sensible' sized watches (for midgets like I)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224507363787?hash=item3445ae81cb:g:eRAAAOSwqTVgThBz

Is there much money in child trafficking, as I have stock.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Bricey said:


> @yokel didn't tell me that Moser make 'sensible' sized watches (for midgets like I)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224507363787?hash=item3445ae81cb:g:eRAAAOSwqTVgThBz
> 
> Is there much money in child trafficking, as I have stock.


 You didn't ask. The Mayu (now rebranded as Endeavour) is a lovely watch -- but I'd prefer richer colours than that example.

Having said that, there is a really rather nice example in rose gold and white available at https://www.chrono24.co.uk/hmosercie/mayu---id14039479.htm


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Spotted this interesting Rolex on eBay. Like the offset dial, I can only assume that is so the pilots can read it when their hand are on throttle and stick. Look a reasonable price for a Rolex assuming it is real.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164958051352?hash=item2668441c18:g:JVkAAOSw0uNg7e2j


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> Spotted this interesting Rolex on eBay. Like the offset dial, I can only assume that is so the pilots can read it when their hand are on throttle and stick. Look a reasonable price for a Rolex assuming it is real.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164958051352?hash=item2668441c18:g:JVkAAOSw0uNg7e2j


 Looks very much like a "marriage watch" to me. (Modified pocket watch/movement).


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> Spotted this interesting Rolex on eBay. Like the offset dial, I can only assume that is so the pilots can read it when their hand are on throttle and stick. Look a reasonable price for a Rolex assuming it is real.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164958051352?hash=item2668441c18:g:JVkAAOSw0uNg7e2j


 I'd stay well away from that. The dial says "16 World's Records" which is enough for me.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

relaxer7 said:


> I'd stay well away from that. The dial says "16 World's Records" which is enough for me.


 Is that just because it's on the dial? It's well documented on the caseback. eg https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/myrolexpage.php


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> Is that just because it's on the dial? It's well documented on the caseback. eg https://www.vintagewatchstraps.com





relaxer7 said:


> Initially, yes. I'd only ever known this be a case back thing but I'll have to correct myself because after a bit of a search about it appears that it did occasionally appear on some dials. That said, I agree with Wrench's marriage watch comment rather than the military pilots watch description.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bargain bucket if someone is looking to jump start a collection, 12 watches (looks like it includes; Bulova, Seiko, Lorus) for £50 Inc. a box.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-Mens-Vintage-Watches-/144106712954?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Any star wars fans on the board?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-Star-Wars-Retro-Ana-Digi-Temp-Rebel-Pilot-Watch-JG2108-Boxed-rarely-worn-/203520806571?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Speedy wall clock

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMEGA-Speedmaster-/313599852103?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Would look great in my office....


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Speedy wall clock
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMEGA-Speedmaster-/313599852103?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Would look great in my office....


 Its strange that they describe a circular clock as "30 x 30cm".


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> Speedy wall clock
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMEGA-Speedmaster-/313599852103?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> Would look great in my office....


 Box and papers?

Ironically, it would probably fit in what the Moonwatch comes in anyway.....


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I'd been looking at this Elliot Brown, labelled as a ladies watch (but 38mm and not exactly feminine in nature imo).

Brand new (according to the seller, who has been on for 5+ years and whilst not super busy has 100% positive feedback) and as it was in my watch list I just received an offer at £90 with free p&p, so they might even take £80-85 if anyone was interested.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elliot-Brown-Ladies-Kimmeridge-Black-Leather-Watch-/224536422886?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Another I stumbled across that I liked the look of a so searched further to learn a little more:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VANDAAG-Schallmauer-Sound-Barrier-Heritage-Chronograph-F104G-/265226869445?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

A solid review here (as an aside, regarding that thread about reviews, I do like this guys style of review, runs quickly through all of the specs without a load of waffle about himself, and shows the watch well in the videos with just a minimal amount of opinion which he clearly shows as his opinion)






https://www.vandaag.de/en/Schallmauer-heritage/1901020301105


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Bricey said:


> I'd been looking at this Elliot Brown, labelled as a ladies watch (but 38mm and not exactly feminine in nature imo).
> 
> Brand new (according to the seller, who has been on for 5+ years and whilst not super busy has 100% positive feedback) and as it was in my watch list I just received an offer at £90 with free p&p, so they might even take £80-85 if anyone was interested.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Elliot-Brown-Ladies-Kimmeridge-Black-Leather-Watch-/224536422886?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 EB are on my radar too but tbh 38mm is a bit small for me. About 45mm seems to be my size.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I saw this and thought of @yokel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-quartz-homage-waterproof-stainless-steel-chronograph-mineral-glass-uk-/294290865309?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> I saw this and thought of @yokel
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-quartz-homage-waterproof-stainless-steel-chronograph-mineral-glass-uk-/294290865309?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 At least the sub dials fit the main dial!....


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

This is an unusual Accurist that has some charm.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Accurist-Royal-Oak-Greenwich-Commemorative-Retrograde-Dual-Time-watch-Rare-/265241761867?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Another, look at the box on this accurist!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Accurist-GMT-326-The-Greenwich-Masters-Mens-Watch-/294292751525?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> This is an unusual Accurist that has some charm.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Accurist-Royal-Oak-Greenwich-Commemorative-Retrograde-Dual-Time-watch-Rare-/265241761867?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
> 
> ...


 Wow - now I don't feel so bad about where Grand Seiko dump their power reserve indicators...


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Certina Moonphase looking good value

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CERTINA-WATCH-DS-8-CHRONO-MOON-PHASE-/384284433095?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

This is a robust looking fellow

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Filson-Field-Watch-41mm-black-dial-used-/284377039811?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Pretty

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Montra-Executive-Vintage-Mens-Watch-/164966175013?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

And a very different vintage watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-Walkman-Watch-Limited-Edition-Collectable-/304072369206?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Pretty
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Montra-Executive-Vintage-Mens-Watch-/164966175013?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 You didn't buy it, did you? Montra in the 1970s was our old friend Basis Watch, purveyors of no jewel pin lever watches to the uncrowned paupers of Europe. You can tell, because it's sub-branded "Executive". :laugh: Interesting to those of us afflicted with insatiable curiosity (what agricultural movement did they put in this one?) if cheap enough, but not your style, M'Lud.

There's some NASA Space Shuttle anniversary G-Shocks for sale from the US for anyone of a astronautical bent.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194120920430

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144100118166


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah haw

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1950s-U-S-Hopalong-Cassidy-Childs-Watch-With-Original-Strap-Working-/184948439941?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bricey said:


> Yeah haw
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1950s-U-S-Hopalong-Cassidy-Childs-Watch-With-Original-Strap-Working-/184948439941?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 You may be surprised to hear that is a good spot (at last)!
If only it had the original box, saddle, & papers...a collectors dream.

I kid you not. :yes:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Karrusel said:


> You may be surprised to hear that is a good spot (at last)!
> If only it had the original box, saddle, & papers...a collectors dream.
> 
> I kid you not. :yes:


 I consider myself a stopped clock.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Bricey said:


> I consider myself a stopped clock.


 Twice a day is a bit strong, isn't it? :wink:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

antjrice said:


> Twice a day is a bit strong, isn't it? :wink:


 Certainly after 20 years of marriage it is.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice little vintage collection

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Collection-of-7-vintage-gents-wristwatches-mechanical-Automatic-movements-/184956792352?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice Hamilton 660ft

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hamilton-Sub-660ft-Gents-Swiss-watch-Retro-1990s-9774-model-Steel-case-/274799509313?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Bricey said:


> Nice little vintage collection
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Collection-of-7-vintage-gents-wristwatches-mechanical-Automatic-movements-/184956792352?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


 All too small for me.

Just on a side note, this forum post must be playing havoc with the ebay TWF popup advert thing. I bet its thinking "so much to choose from" and spurting its silicon peanuts deciding what to do with all the info.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Been watching this, and strongly pondering despite the dial damage at 3.

Just been offered it at £99.99, so he'd accept that if anyone fancies a punt.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rado-Simplon-Mesh-Bracelet-36mm-Mens-Manual-Wind-ETA-7001-Movement-Working-/274865427965?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Price too good to be true? AP Royal Oak for £3.5k?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184976083007?hash=item2b116f083f:g:fuYAAOSwIihhBup2


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Ugg10 said:


> Price too good to be true? AP Royal Oak for £3.5k?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184976083007?hash=item2b116f083f:g:fuYAAOSwIihhBup2


 The only photo that's in focus is one of the strap.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

eBay seems to have had a rise in identify theft scam where a genuine good rep account is hacked, payment details changed and a too-good-to-be-true watch is posted.

These are quickly bought on Buy it Now and the buyer and account owner get [email protected]


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I so wish this wasn't too big for me....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bulova-Luna-Pilot-With-Orginal-Leather-And-Nato-Straps-And-Box-/154554326234?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I think this might even be too big for @Davey P

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oakley-Mens-Gearbox-Brushed-White-Dial-Forged-Stainless-Steel-45mm-Watch-/373662358156?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I have a soft spot for these big O's

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1970-s-Military-Raketa-Watch-Big-0-Original-Brown-Leather-strap-/393462839491?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Quite like this for a cheapie

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garde-Ruhla-mechanik-Sapphire-Titanium-5ATM-Made-In-Germany-Watch-/373662429537?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Utility watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LUMINOX-XL-8832-MI-l-QUARTZ-WATCH-/194264718674?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

My favourite day of the week

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Swiss-Nortmar-Steel-Divers-Automatic-Watch-Bakelite-Bezel-Swiss-20ATM-/194259099532?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Smart cheap diver (wish they'd straighten that bezel!)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Swiss-Military-Hanowa-Watch-/164977899088?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Love the simplicity of this vintage, and the seller has some wonderful looking others up for sale to

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Buren-Wristwatch-17-Jewels-Working-Order-/184966812789?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Funky

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Acme-digital-watch-red-led-Brushed-Steel-Effect-Amazing-Condition-/194254770082?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Another lovely vintage manual

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-vintage-hand-winding-MONTINE-17J-SWISS-WATCH-c1971-serviced-UNITAS-6325-/313612098936?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Is this movement too clean???

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINT-35mm-dial-PERONA-UNITAS-17J-manual-wind-GP-SS-mens-watch-new-strap-1960s-/203544185241?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Enjoy!


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

This guys got a bunch of Seiko etc

https://ebay.co.uk/usr/imprepareduk


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Bricey said:


> Is this movement too clean???


 If the watch has been serviced as claimed, the movement would be stripped down and the parts cleaned before reassembly. I'd take issue with his claim the dial is in mint condition though - I can see spots and dust. Perona has escaped Mikrolisk and other sources, so nothing to say about that.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

A weird looking watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Dalil-Satellite-Black-Automatic-Watch-70s-Vintage-Swiss-NOS-/384312173251?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## jaoliver (Apr 4, 2018)

Surely this has more limited appeal than most: QUIRKY SNAKE BRACELET WATCH ERNEST QUARTZ | eBay


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Ali

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Large-Vintage-1960s-70s-17-Jewels-Muhammad-Ali-Divers-Watch-Super-Rare-/255074098682?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice Certina, made me consider flipping my current Certina out to make way.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Certina-ds-Action-Chronometer-200m-Swiss-Made-Divers-Watch-/154559411296?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

One of the nicest looking Luminox imo

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Luminox-Pacific-Diver44-mm-Dive-Watch-3120-Sapphire-Crystal-Tritium-/114914989269?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Saw this and really liked it, interesting that it has a mechanical alarm. Will add it to my favourites.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154504187875?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm having a clear out, anyone interested in anything I've stuck on ebay, let me know and I'll post it in the sales corner on here and pull the ebay advert.

Should all be up now.

https://ebay.co.uk/usr/bricey77

Cheers

Colin


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Bricey said:


> I'm having a clear out, anyone interested in anything I've stuck on ebay, let me know and I'll post it in the sales corner on here and pull the ebay advert.
> 
> Should all be up now.
> 
> ...


 I'll be keeping an eye on the Elliott Brown, I've just bought one from @tramelineand I'm very impressed.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Alpha550t said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on the Elliott Brown, I've just bought one from @tramelineand I'm very impressed.


 If you decide that you want another, let me know I'll stick it in the sales corner and kill the ebay advert.

I put offers of £120 on ebay, as that's what I paid and would suffer just the fees and postage, but would drop to £100 if someone on twf wanted it.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Interesting Halios Seaforth Gen III with light blue dial, blue cloth strap and rubber strap. Like the simplicity and I guess this could be classed as Unisex. To top it odd it has the ETA 2824 movement. Very low start so you may be lucky but looks like they go for north off £500 normally.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194276973560?hash=item2d3bcf5bf8:g:39UAAOSwXBxgH8O9



Bricey said:


> I'm having a clear out, anyone interested in anything I've stuck on ebay, let me know and I'll post it in the sales corner on here and pull the ebay advert.
> 
> Should all be up now.
> 
> ...


 Had a scan thought and the Dreyfus caught my eye, shame it was an hour too late as I have just pulled the trigger (fingers crossed) on another watch. Good luck with the sale and have fun re-routing it to new acquisitions.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Bricey said:


> I'm having a clear out, anyone interested in anything I've stuck on ebay, let me know and I'll post it in the sales corner on here and pull the ebay advert.
> 
> Should all be up now.
> 
> ...


 Be delighted to make an offer on the CITIZEN ECO-DRIVE CHRONOGRAPH BRACELET WATCH .Liked that watch when you bought it .happy to offer in excess of the eBay offer. Please contact.Absolutely serious


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Not watches but watch literature. Useful for dating older watches.

Guy on ebay called 1960Taurus has a bunch of Citizen stuff; brochures, etc from 1968. Only one day to go.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294320769702?hash=item4486e28aa6:g:-QcAAOSwqT1hDqjT

and a coupe of watchmaker's tools catalogues

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294326814403?hash=item44873ec6c3:g:AJIAAOSwoCRhCYNc


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Eaglegale said:


> Guy on ebay called 1960Taurus has a bunch of Citizen stuff; brochures, etc from 1968. Only one day to go.


 That looks interesting.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Think this is a very smart looking Dreyfuss for a very good price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dreyfuss-Co-1924-Series-Mens-Watch-/304097173183?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Love the blue dial on this which could be a bargain

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Louis-Erard-Heritage-Watch-Blue-starting-bid-30-under-RRP-/234126399967?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

A beautiful Certina Quartz Chronometer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Certina-DS-8-Chronometer-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet-Blue-Dial-Warranty-/133846299673?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Might still go high, but currently a good price on a shark hunter

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Doxa-Sub-200-Sharkhunter-in-excellent-condition-/234125891367?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Same for this Meistersinger

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meistersinger-Neo-Ref-NE902N-Automatic-Watch-/124843912079?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Wonderful condition smart Sinn

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sinn-556i-Box-And-Papers-Less-Than-2-Years-Old-Lovely-Example-UK-/403066128552?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

A Jeanrichard diver that looks lovely at a reasonable price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Man-s-Jean-Richard-Aquascope-Automatic-300mtr-Wrist-Watch-Ref-60400-/224508431043?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

And a vintage Tag that it is very hard not to love a little bit

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Tag-Heuer-Night-Diver-Boxed-with-booklet-Superb-Condition-980-01-3B-/284402779071?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Enjoy!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Been a while, looking through some cheapo's, thought I'd share some.

Cheeky little Timex Chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Timex-Mk1-Chronograph-/234184949206?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

We know what look Rotary we're going for here.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rotary-GMT-Mens-Watch-Batman-Bezel-/165064582830?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Nice boxed vintage Waltham

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Waltham-Automatic-Watch-/255125985906?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Cool Pulsar Chrono

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pulsar-Chronograph-100m-V657-X063-Military-Excellent-Condition-/154605687691?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Cool recycled Triwa diver (I might get this for Rocky, it's young and cool imo)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triwa-Ocean-Sub-40mm-Recycled-Plastic-Watch-/165064637022?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Ingersoll Duo 2 in 1 watch

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Ingersoll-Duo-reversible-watch-with-box-and-spare-links-in-working-order-/203601115610?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Clean Avia auto

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AVIA-AUTOMATIC-WATCH-WATER-RESISTANT-50M-165FT-LIMITED-EDITION-RARE-/224607861611?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

How blue is too blue for a diver?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/jacques-lemans-mens-watch-/224605522935?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

I know everyone hates Henry, but I think they look very smart for their price

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Henry-London-Vintage-Style-Sports-Watch-/224605699224?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

The prettiest watch you'll see all day

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-and-lovely-Vintage-Clyda-Mens-watch-15J-art-deco-style-in-great-condition-/284448022126?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

A Diesel big enough for a family of 4

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diesel-Watch-DZ-4329-/174934480204?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Cool Russian soldier

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vostok-k-43-watch-/284450499908?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

If you snowflake is difficult to read.....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tavistock-Jones-Radio-Controlled-39mm-Alloy-Silver-Case-with-Black-Leather-Str-/185039121141?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Scubadry

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superdry-Scuba-Mens-Black-Rubber-Strap-Watch-SYL120B-in-case-with-tags-H16-/334147200864?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

A Swatch only @Davey P will like for size

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swatch-Big-Bold-Black-BBB-47mm-Silicone-Strap-Quartz-Watch-/114984572012?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

Enjoy!


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

This took my eye when I spotted it on EBay, not an impulse buy but very nice IMO.

Might fit nicely in @Daveyboyz collection.

Breguet 5930BB/12/986 Automatic White Gold Men's 35.5mm


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Ugg10 said:


> This took my eye when I spotted it on EBay, not an impulse buy but very nice IMO.
> 
> Might fit nicely in @Daveyboyz collection.
> 
> Breguet 5930BB/12/986 Automatic White Gold Men's 35.5mm


 Yes, I do feel I am missing a Breguet. I was looking at the Marine or switching my speedy for a type XX. I just can seem to make room. My collection needs reducing but I can't bear to let much go.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Saw this advert, hope people do their due diligence on this one, not sure if it is ignorance or cunning on the sellers part. Nice enough watch but badged as a GO but really a Muhle, so should be around £1k not £5k, may not be the present they thought it was, but still pretty generous.









Glashutte Original Teutonia ll Steel MÜHLE Glashütte/SA Watch | eBay


This is a brand new German made automatic date watch very collectible stylish watch of distinction complete with top of range open clasp crocodile leather strap. Unwanted Gift!! Full set complete.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

It's fairly obvious what it is from the pictures, but the title seems deliberately misleading, and the product description tags definitely are.


----------



## No time to tell (Jun 6, 2021)

A brand new watch that’s 2 years old should make people open their eyes, I’ve just been looking at there website and they have some quite nice looking watches but from pics they seem to miss the mark


----------



## Kieran-b (2 mo ago)

Ugg10 said:


> Saw this advert, hope people do their due diligence on this one, not sure if it is ignorance or cunning on the sellers part. Nice enough watch but badged as a GO but really a Muhle, so should be around £1k not £5k, may not be the present they thought it was, but still pretty generous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using another brand name to promote an item is against eBay policy and can be reported. This can be done from the bottom of the listing. Click on report listing then there are a few drop down options - I think it came under 'listing practices' > search manipulation > use of another brand to mislead.


----------



## Hexenduction (1 mo ago)

"Interesting" looking Seiko that's up my street, design wise. Never seen one before and very little info from seller.









Seiko Quartz A860-4001 Vintage Men's Watch wl53157 | eBay


After checking the item and estimating its condition, we will decide the percentage of the refund (80%, 50%, etc).All packaging, manuals, warranty cards, box and accessories must be sent back with the item. In the case the item is returned due to postal problem or your absence, and you hope to...



www.ebay.co.uk





But what's going on here? What's with the holes that make it look like a speaker? Does it speak? Does the front open even, it almost looks like it might...
Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Hexenduction said:


> "Interesting" looking Seiko that's up my street, design wise. Never seen one before and very little info from seller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a speaker, it's a talking watch (but may speak Japanese)


----------



## Hexenduction (1 mo ago)

Bricey said:


> It is a speaker, it's a talking watch (but may speak Japanese)


Wtf mega lolz


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

It's sending out subliminal messages that force you to buy more watches.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

This listing made my chuckle as it sounds like you could fry it


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Dxnnis said:


> This listing made my chuckle as it sounds like you could fry it
> View attachment 82463


Sounds like a watch that would appeal to an American policeman.


----------



## Kieran-b (2 mo ago)

OK, it's not from ebay. But I think you'd definitely notice having this on your wrist.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Kieran-b said:


> View attachment 82556
> 
> OK, it's not from ebay. But I think you'd definitely notice having this on your wrist.


Now that's a heavy watch!


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

I have been keeping an eye on this for a while, Hermes Slim Titanium with micro rotor Vaucher movement, new with tags. I has been up for £6300 for about three months but has just dropped to £5200 and also got an offer in today so deals to be had, looks like he is a bit more realistic with price and is now more in-line with others on the market when you take into account VAT.









Brand New Hermes Men’s Slim Titanium Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brand New Hermes Men’s Slim Titanium Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ugg10 said:


> I have been keeping an eye on this for a while, Hermes Slim Titanium ..


The kind of watch you are required to buy in order to be allowed to purchase a Birkin or Kelly handbag. I'd let them know you are serious and really push your luck on the price, otherwise walk away.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

@Shoughie0 it is a really nice watch which I like but not going to buy, this would be about 5th or 6th on my list if I were in the market for a new watch quite away behind the GS Omiwatari (blue), Parmigiani Metrographe, JLC Sector dial, Omega CK859 or even one of the Ming or Habring2 Watches.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ugg10 said:


> ... this would be about 5th or 6th on my list if I were in the market for a new watch ...


I completely agree, it is a nice watch but there are nicer ones out there.


----------



## Brand New Day (1 mo ago)

I... don't like it. It looks like a fashion watch. I mean, technically, it is a fashion watch. I just mean it's giving me Marc Jacobs vibes. It doesn't look luxury. Hermes makes beautiful accessories, from handbags to scarves, that exude luxury and craftsmanship and I'm not getting that with this. 

(They started as saddle makers, so they're not just fashion. Their saddles are bespoke and beautiful.)


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





Not on eBay but on Facebook marketplace - I think this lot has @Bricey all over it, but mainly for one particular piece!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Ugg10 said:


> Войдите на Facebook
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.
> ...


Where is it, though? Apart from it's listed on a piece of paper, I can't make out what any of those watches are, the photos apparently having been taken from an orbiting satelite.
Also, why does the link show up here in Russian?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> Where is it, though? Apart from it's listed on a piece of paper, I can't make out what any of those watches are, the photos apparently having been taken from an orbiting satelite.
> Also, why does the link show up here in Russian?












Top right looks special.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Habring2 Felix with in house A11B movement and blue dial, box and papers.

Interestingly a proper auction with five days to run, currently at £1600, two similar on Chrono24 at £4800ish. Could go cheap but seller has limited feedback and Watch info so due diligence needed.









Blue Dial Habring2 Felix, Stainless Steel, A11B | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Blue Dial Habring2 Felix, Stainless Steel, A11B at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Ugg10 said:


> Could go cheap but seller has limited feedback and Watch info so due diligence needed.


Bad photos too. Ringing so many alarms.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hmmmm….










Looking at the seller’s history, looks like it sold for the full asking price of £4500 on 12/12, but then accepted an offer of below the re-listed price of £3225 on 13/12 and now is back up as a proper auction starting at £1600. I smell halibut and would insist on “cash on collection” for this one, a Habring2 movement (only 99 parts) on inspection would be difficult and probably not worth copying, would want to see picture of the rear display back.


----------

